# Gaara's love and devistation



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

This is about Gaara's lover.... and the devistation that follows. 
Kia: Gaara's love, about twenty, brown hair, green eyes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara stroked his wifes stomach, she was one month pregnent. They were happy. Gaara was the kazekage of the Sand village and Kia was the captain of the tenth squad of the anbu in the sand village. They married last year, during the coolest and prettiest day of the year in the suna. Temari had helped arrange their wedding. Konkuro had ended up haveing to make it private, a lot of people wanted to see their kazekage to get married. 
"Love you sweet heart." he kissed his wifes forehead.
"I know... do you love the baby?" she whispered. 
"Of course i do." he kissed her stomach.

They next few weeks turned from normals days... to attacks on the villages. More organazations that had alliances with the Akatuski attacked villages with jinchuuriki or ex- jinchuuriki to get money to get weapons, or just for greed and power. One of the attacks hit the sand village hard.

"Kia!" Gaara ran to his wife. He picked her up and leapt into the kage building.
"Hide in here, don't go out. Save our children. Understand?" Gaara kissed his wife she nodded and took shelter under his desk. There was an explosion by the schools. he quickly ran out the doors. 

"HAHAA!!! SURRENDER SAND VILLAGE!! OR PARISH!!" a ninja yelled. Gaara monuvered his sand to crush the enemies, careful not to hit any shinobi. He managed to kill them, but he didn't see a few ninja run past him into the kage mansion. 
Gaara met with the anbu and talked about the villages condition. there was a giant explosion. Gaara qucikly looked up, it came from the kage mansion. Five ninja leapt out of the smoke out of Suna, they held a hostage.
"KIA!!" he yelled. She didn't move.
"KIA!!!!!!!!!!!!" he screamed. Gaara began to weep. She was gone.
"KIA!" he yelled her name over and over again.

two months past...
"Lord Kazekage... I'm sorry to report this, but, we have no information on Kia- sama's where abouts. Not even a clue." An anbu reported. He slammed his fists into the desk.
"DAMMIT!!" He yelled. Tears fell from his eyes. 

Five months past by, Gaara began to get worse. His condition was unstable. Sometimes he would have sudden out bursts of rage, sometimes he weapt for hours on end. An anbu stormed into his office.
"LORD KAZEKAGE! We have a report of lady Kia!" he yelled happily. Gaara stood up suddenly. 
"We have received a message from the kidnappers. We haven't seen it yet, we wished you to see it first." He gave Gaara a video. Gaara quickly shoved it into a VCR. It came on as a blurred image.
"Kazekage of Suna, we have your wife here, with us. Don't worry, we didn't do anything. she's quite cooperative. It seems she did what we told her to because she's pregnent with your child. All we want is for you to deliver you forbidden Suna Jutsu to this location in one day at midnight." A city and a country name appeared on the screen.
"Do you wish to see your wife? Well, here she is.." The camera swished around to reveal Kia sitting on a chair with her hands and feet tied together, her mouth gagged, her stomach was bulging. The camera quickly turned away.
"Bring those secrets Kazekage, or she will die, along with your child." the tape stopped.
"Kia..."
"M'lord, what shall we do?" the anbu said.
"We will do what they demand. Give them the secrets." Gaara said. The anbu was shocked.
"But! Lord Kazekage!" 
"Just do it!" He ordered.
"Y-yes m'lord." the anbu disappeared.

they met at the place they were told to meet at. Only Gaara and two anbu agents went. A ninja was holding a scared Kia by her neck.
"Give us the scroll.. and you can have your wife." the leader said. Gaara stepped forward and handed him a large scroll.
"Why thank you! I know it isn't fake... you wouldn't want your wife killed, just give me a minute and you can have your wife and the scroll back." he layed the scroll on the ground and made an exact copy, words and all. One ninja shoved kia to Gaara, he quickly caught her, making sure he didn't hurt the child.
"Gaara..." she blacked out. 

They took her to the hospital. She was going into labor. 
three hours past, she was starting to give out blood.
"Just keep pushing Kia- sama... the head is coming through." the nurse said. She screamed and pushed as hard as she could, gripping Gaara's hand.
"A little further.." Kia screamed, another scream joined in.
"It's alittle boy!" the nurse exclaimed. Kia breathed rapidly, sucking her breaths. 
"What shall his name be miss?" the nurse gave Kia a little baby wrapped in a blue blanket.
"H- Honto." She gasped out. She smiled at the baby.
"Look... Gaara.. sweetheart... It's our... our own baby...." she panted. He smiled and kissed his exhausted wifes cheek.
"Yes, out little Honto." He whispered. She smiled and rested her head on the pillow, her eyes grew heavy.
"Gaara.... I.... love you..." the heart monitor slowed down, then came to a complete stop. 
"Kia? KIA!!!" Gaara shook her, the baby cried out. The doctors took the baby out of the dead womans hands.

Gaara weapt into the baby blanket.
"We're sorry... Gaara- sama... but.. Kia- sama.... she's dead..." a doctor said quietly. Gaaras eyes widened.
"No... " he whispered and bit his lip.
"Now the only one i have is you.. Honto..." He whispered. He hugged the little baby close to him


The next day, Gaara awoke from his bed, still depressed over his wifes death. A doctor rushed in.
"Uh.... Lord.. Kazekage.... I don't know how to say this... but..."
"What is it?" Gaara stood up.
"Well... your... your child... honto... He died last night..." the doctor said, his head bowed.
"What? no.. No! NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" he screamed out. The doctor ran out the door, sand flew past him, slamming into the walls.
"NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" Gaara screamed. Temari rushed into the room, using her fan to beat down the sand. Konkuro had to use his puppets to subdue Gaara. They rushed to him and held him down. 

"this is bad konkuro! Gaara isn't getting any better! If he keeps this up, he'll be worse than when he was in those chunin exams!" Temari whispered. Gaara was crying hystaricly on his desk. His tantrums grew worse and worse, he became unstable and mentally unfit for anything. Soon, he began to roam the streets at night and just stay out for hours on end, staring at the moon. He would scream in his sleep, sometimes, the doctors had to give him pills and shots to calm him down, but almost nothing seemed to work. he would slowly get his mind back to normal as he began taking walks with his brother and sister. 
One simple day, they decided to go out of the village for a little vacation. Just for a simple mission. Gaara was to come.

They traveled to the land of spices to help herd some cows into a pasture, a few had escaped so they had to round them up. Gaara walked through the woods, taking in the landscape. He heard a groan of pain. He looked around the trees and found a girl about the age of twenty, just a few years younger than him. He Observed her features. She had dark brown hair and a slender face, she wore a headband, it had the village hidden in the rain symbol on it. He picked her up, she had a deep gash on her arms and stomach. he took off her headband and put it in his pocket.
"TEMARI!" he yelled. he ran out into the field to meet his sister.
"what is it gaara? Who is that?" she pointed to the girl in his arms.
"I found her laying in the woods. She's unconcious." Gaara explained.
"She needs medical attention! come on gaara!" she took the girl and ran out of the feild. Gaara followed.




REPLY PWEASE!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

please reply! i love to hear others thoughts about my work!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara used his sand to support the girl. She was bleeding heavily, the bandages were soaked in a dark red. It was pure luck the land of spices was only a few hours away from the sand village. Once they got her into the hospital, Temari and Konkuro left, hoping for her recovery. But Gaara was a little more curious, she sparked some sort of curiousity in him. He watched as the medics stitched up her wounds and put her in a bed. he stood by the bed, staring at her face. He began shivering violently. sand began to creep up the bed. his eyes widened, blood shot. his hand moved over her, the sand tightened its grip. She began to make noises of annoyance in her sleep. Just as he was about to close his hand, she sent a wave of violent chakra at the sand to break it apart. 
Gaara was thrown back by the sudden move.

_mm.. W.. Where am I? Am i dead.. or something?_ The girl opened her eyes alittle. She quickly shut them.
_So bright! I hate the light.... I want to get up... something is holding me down.. what...?_ She lifted her arms. Something pulled down on her. She heard some noise around her, footsteps. She snapped open her eyes and ripped her arms off the bed.
"Who's there?" she yelled. She quickly put a hand over her eyes.
"Damn light!" she moaned. The man away from her had bright red hair.
"Who are you?" she said. 

Gaara didn't move, she was definatly tired, she didn't seem at all letting down her guard. The light hurt her eyes. 
"My name is Gaara of the Desert. You're in the sand village hospital." he explained. The girl shot out of bed.
"The sand village?" she looked around, dazed. She had bright red eyes. They faded away to a sea blue. She blinked.
"Would you like me to turn off the lights?" Gaara flipped a switch. the lights turned off. She sighed and relaxed alittle.
"Ugh! My arm hurts!" she grasped it.
"Who the hell wrapped up my arm? They didn't do it right! they're just squeezing the blood out.." she quickly unwond the bandages and put on some different ones.
"That's better." She stood up, stretching her legs.
"Soo.... are you the Kazekage Gaara?" she asked, curious.
"Yes. You are?"
"Oh! I didn't say my name! My name is Yotsu Kidoma. Im from.... the land of... frogs.."she said.
"oh.. the land of frogs? that's a long ways away from the land of wind." Gaara said. He remembered the headband that was on her head.
_She's lying.._ Gaara walked out of the room, he was upset. His temper was growing. A tantrum was about to take place.
"HEY! Where are you going?" Yotsu followed him. His steps quickened as he got outside. Temari got out of the way of Gaara.
"Hey! You're all better!" she called. Yotsu ignored her.
"What's wrong!" she yelled. Gaara suddenly swept his hand to send a wave of sand at her, throwing her against a wall. She struggled to her feet.
"Wha. WHAT WAS THAT FOR??" she screamed. Temari tried to talk to her.
"Dont do it! He's bad when he's like this! Just leave hi-"
"No! He doesn't have any reason for that! HEY!! GET OVER HERE!!" she stormed to gaara, grabbed his arm and twisted him around.
"What was that for huh?"
"Get away from me." he growled.
"Would you answer me??" 
"GET AWAY FROM ME!!" he sent more sand at her, she used gaara as a sheild.
"TELL ME WHAT I DID!!" she kicked his side, it didn't really affect him, she wasn't that strong. He glared at her and punched her neck. She stepped away, coughing up blood, she was gripping a glowing spot.
"What... what the Fuck is your.,. problem!" she gasped. Gaara continued to glare at her.
"GO AWAY!" he roared, sending a sharp stream of sand at her head. She lifted a hand and caught it, she ran around gaara, and kicked him down. He began to pant, angry at Yotsu.
"What the hell is your problem? I didn't do anything! I asked you a simple question, what was wrong? And you end up almost killing me? That's no reason to get pissed! I don't care if you are the kazekage! You're acting like a dog! You are no longer above me! I'm treating you as an equal! And that's how I expect to be treated by you! AS AN EQUAL!!! Now pull your act together and stand up! You aren't five! SO STOP SOBBING! Get up and be a man!" she stormed away. Temari was stunned.
"No one ever yells at him like that... even when he's throwing a tantrum!" she whispered. Gaara was shocked. Her yelling acted like some sort of antidote to his tantrum. He wiped away his sweat and tears. Somehow.. she had controled him. He walked away, thinking. 

That night, Temari approached Yotsu.
"Hey, about what happened earlier today, i'd like to explain why he's like that.." Temari said. Yotsu looked up from a thick book.
"Ok."
"Well.. Gaara... had a wife... Kia... when she was one month pregnant, she was kidnapped... he was devestated. She was gone for eight months. After that long, the kidnappers sent a tape, she was alright, they traded for some jutsu secrets. When she gave birth, right after that, she died. it almost killed Gaara. The only thing he had was his newborn son, Honto... but later that night.... Honto died. We don't know why. We did find that Kia had died due to servere depression and mistreatment, her brain was... a bit tangled. It hit Gaara even harder... now he's unstable.. and throws tantrums and uncontrolable mood swings all the time. That's why he's like that... could you forgive him?" Temari looked at Yotsu. She was staring at her book page. She sighed.
"That's a servere condition called Depression malfunction. Or, that's my little nickname for it. I don't know the real name. It's suppose to kill almost all the 'sane' cells in the brain and attack your emotion center. But, sometimes it doesn't attack the emotion center, sometimes it attacks basic functions or even the thinking center. But, gaara got his emotion center attacked from what you said, and can't control anything. I'm guessing that anything whatsoever that reminds him of his wife and kid makes him go nuts. It's hard to control it." She explained. Temari blinked.
"Uh.... I guess that would explain that..." she looked down. There was a whole pile of books around the room Yotsu was in.
"Are you going to read all of these?" she picked up one, it was titled 'Sand Village and History'. 
"I already did. you guys have an interesting past. Wars and civil fights. All interesting.... You should try reading the R- uh..... Leaf villages' history.... almost like yours..." she trailed off. Temari was puzzeled.
_What was she about to say?_
"Wow.. you read all of them? Would you like me to get more for you? Or maybe take some of them back?" 
"NO. I'm going back through them and taking notes. Very valuble information in here." She said. Temari nodded and left.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Konkuro walked into the village library the next morning to get another look at a book about wood strength for puppets. He found that all of the books had been taken off the selves and were stacked in piles all over the floor. He picked his way through the books and found Yotsu sitting on a table in an odd fashion. She was on her feet, but her knees were bent and up to her chin. She didn't wear any shoes or socks.
"Hold it!" she yelled. Konkuro stopped. He saw a ball whiz by his head.
"Ok, you can move now, just watch yourself." She sipped some tea and kept reading a book that was titled 'Mechanical puzzles and Simple Devices'. Her eyes were wide and moving along the pages. Konkuro looked around and saw that a skinny but very vaste track was set up.
"Uh.... what's this?" he asked.
"I didn't have anything to do after I read the books, so i decided to make a little useless machine that does multiple tasks while running." she said. She took a sip of tea.
"Hmm... tea's cold... " she took a  string in her hand and tugged on it twice. A little stove appeared above her, she placed the cup on it. It disappeared and appeared with a new cup of tea, steaming hot.
"That's better." she sipped the tea.
"Uh.... do you know where a book of wood for puppets is?" he asked.
"Yes, right there." she pointed to konkuros left at a small stack of books.
"I see you catagorized the stacks. here it is. thanks." Konkuro walked away.
"HOld it!" she yelled. Konkuro froze. A steaming rock and another ball whizzed past his head.
"Thanks." he walked out the library. 

"Hey, konkuro, have you seen Yotsu?" temari asked.
"She's in the library. Be careful, she made a weird 'device' all around the place, so look out." He said. Temari opened the door of the library. It was the same as konkuro seen when he left.
"Uh... yotsu?" she called. She was gone from the spot from before.
"Yotsu?" she yelled. she walked forward.
"HOLD IT!" a voice yelled. temari froze, a flaming ball of fire slammed into a bucket next to her, then a whirring sound rang through the place. Yotsu appeared in front of her, sitting on a piece of wood attached to some wire.
"What?"
"Are you coming to breakfast?" temari asked.
"Maybe. I don't feel like eating." she ate a sugar cube.
"Are you ok?"
"Yes." temari rolled her eyes and grabbed Yotsu.
"COME ON!" she dragged yotsu out.

"OI!!!!! BAKI!!! THIS IS YOTSU!" temari yelled. a man jumped down from a building.
"So... this is who we're escorting to the main instidude of countries, eh?" he said.
"Yes. be nice, she's pretty mean when she wants to be." Temari warned.
"I'll keep that at hand. We just need to wait for Gaara- sama. He's deliverying a report to the headquarters. the kages meet today." he said. Yotsu tensed up. 
"ah! here he is. well, let's go now." Baki walked Yotsu out the gates. Gaara walked up from behind them. They dashed into the desert.

A few days later, they finally reached the headquarters. She wondered into the building.
"Yotsu. get over here. I want to show you something." Gaara yelled. She skipped to his side.
"What?" 
"I heard you like inventing things, look in here. It'll entertain you." He opened two large doors to reveal a workshop full of all sorts of sciency things. She was awed.
"whoa.... somehow... i feel like ive been here before.." she wondered into it. she saw a lever.
"Is this?" she pulled it. The workshop came to life.
"YES!! IT STILL WORKS!!" she screamed in joy. She leapt up to a platform. it dropped her down into a tube, she was shot out and fell into a net, then she rolled off into a giant pit of foam, she fell through that and jumped into a little car full of books.
"OH!! THIS IS SO FUN!! Just like the day I made it..." she tailed off. She looked at gaara. She put on some goggles and threw a pair at him. 
"JUMP ON!!" she moved a lever and a platform lowered in front of him. he stepped on it cautiously. It heaved upwards, almost throwing gaara off.
"HANG ON TIGHT!! I'LL GET YOU TO A LITTLE ROUTE I ABSOLUTLy lOVE!!" she moved the platform towards her and dumped Gaara into a seat behind her.
"Ready? This is going to be a bumpy ride!!" she yelled. She laughed and pushed a few buttons. The little car lurched forward and leapt into a large tunnel. It rushed past rooms full of things and people. they went past a labratory. She stopped the car suddenly. the scientists looked up and waved at Yotsu. she smiled and waved back. She pushed another button and the car speeded forward and leapt out into open space. Air whizzed in their ears. Gaara clung to the seat.
"LET GO!!!"
"YOU'RE CRAZY!!"
"JUST LET GO!!" she yelled she waved with both hands. her body raised above the car. she pulled Gaara's arm, his grip slipped.
"SHIT!" he yelled. he closed his eyes, nothing happened. Yotsu was laughing. 
"WE'RE ON A GIANT FAN!! DUCK!!" she pushed his head down, flames shot out from teh walls, a cup scooped them up and dumped them into two seats.
"WHEW!! That was a rush!" she yelled. Gaara looked around. The kages were all sitting at their chairs, looking at them.
"Whoops.... oh! TSUNADE!!! HEy!!" she yelled. tsunade made a face and threw a bowl at her.
"Keep your voice down!"
"WHAT??" 
"She can't hear after that route again." the kage of the grass said. 
"UGH! Yotsu, can you leave??" Tsunade said. She stood up and ripped the goggles off her head. 
"Gaara, you got mixed up in her ride right?" she said. She lifted the goggles off his head.
"Yep, she forced you." she shoved the goggles in Yotsu's hands and pushed her out the door.


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Really good, all I have to say, other than the fact that I want to see more


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

why thank you so much franky! + reps for you!


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2008)

Love it Clara! Keep them coming!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

ok......... next chappy!
thanks for replying!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara walked out of the meeting room. He almost tripped over Yotsu who was asleep outside of the office, and small book was in her lap, a pencil by her side. He grinned slightly. Gaara squatted down by her and opened to book. It was filled with sketches of anything. Things from mechanical designs to pictures of birds and trees. He turned to the back to see if she filled it up yet. He stared at the picture for a long time.
It was of Gaara standing on the kage balcony in the sunset. He smiled.
"Hm... i guess you were bored." he picked Yotsu up and carried her to a small room with ninja standing in it.
"Oh my god! There she is!!!" one of them said in relief. Gaara set her down on a table.
"So gaara, are you ok with letting her go to the leaf?" tsunade said.
"Yes. She'll fit in there. There are a lot more things to do there than anywhere else these days." he said. Tsunade nodded and flung Yotsu over her shoulder.
"Weelll! We're off! Come visit the 'mental' patient any time!" tsunade cheered. Yotsu kicked a foot into her face.
"I'm not.. mental..." she muttered in her sleep.
"Of course she can hear that..." Tsunade walked out of the room. 

Yotsu awoke in a chair in a regular hallway. There was a blond haired boy standing over her.
"AHH! WHAT THE FUCK??!" she punched the boy with a slamming fist. he fell over himself and began cursing loudly.
"I told you not to be so close to her!" a pinked haired girl walked over to him and shook her head.
"Uh... who the hell are you and where am i and who the hell is the perv boy?" Yotsu said. The pinked haired girl smiled.
"My name is Sakura Haruno, this is Naruto Uzumachi... or moron... and you are in the hidden leaf village!" she said kindly. Yotsu stretched and yawned.
"Leaf village huh? Where's your fuckin library." Yotsu stood up.
"Uh... it's ten at night, it's not open."
"Like i give a shit, where is it?" she asked impatiently. Sakura pointed outside a window.
"That building right there. Why do you want to go in it?"
"I heard the leaf village has a vast library full of good books. See ya!" she walked to a door down the hallway. 
"HEY!! YOU CAN'T GO IN THERE!! THAT THE-!"
"WHOA!! HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!! It's the anbu secret library!!" Yotsu ran inside Sakura raced after her.
"God no! Tsunade is going to kill me!!" she said. Sakura peeked into the doorway. Yotsu was standing on a blackhaired boys shoulders reaching for a book.
"Uh.... Sasuke... you're actually helping her?" Sakura wondered. The blacked hair looked at her.
"Help me." He muttered. Sakura laughed. Yotsu fell on the shelf.
"AH!! DAMMIT!! HELP ME!!" she flung her foot on the shelf. Sasuke sighed.
"I can't believe im letting you in here." he muttered.
"Oh, what's your name again? I didn't catch it." yotsu said, opening a large book.
"It's Sasuke Uchiha." he said. He walked over to Sakura and hugged her.
"Oh... sasuke Uchiha huh?" she paused and put the book down.
"hmm..... TRAITOR!!" she jumped off the shelf and flew in front of sasuke.
"Sasuke Uchiha! Ex- missing nin of the leaf village, currently anbu captian of the thirteenth squad. You are forbidden to leave the village to go on any missions that deal with the akatsuki or madara uchiha under any cercumstances. RIGHT??" she yelled. Sasuke blinked. Naruto stumbled in.
"OH GOD!! SHE'S WORSE THAN TSUNADE!!" he said, holding his nose.
"Uh.... yes?" sasuke said quietly. Sakura blinked and laughed alittle.
"You know a lot..."
"I KNOW ALL OF YOU!! Sakura Haruno! Tsunade's apprentice, to be head medical ninja in a few months, Shizune is moving to the hidden waterfall village to help with the civil war. You are currently engaged to Sasuke Uchiha and you are allergic to califlower!" Sakura blushed and blinked in embaressment.
"AND YOU!! Naruto Uzumachi! Current nine tail fox Jinchuuriki, anbu captain of second squad, apprentice under former toad sage Jiraiya, also known as the pervy sage. Target of the Akatsuki! AND LIKES LOOKING IN BATH HOUSES!! CAUGHT THIRTY TIMES!!" she yelled. Naruto blinked. Sakura glared at him.
"THIRTY?? YOU SAID IT WAS EXPLORING!!" she screamed. naruto ran out the door with sakura on his tail. Sasuke blinked and continued staring at Yotsu.
"What?" she said. she leapt back on the self, took off her sandels, sat in her unusual position and began reading.
"Close the door!" she yelled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke walked out of the anbu library, a little dazed.
"uh... sakura.... sakura stop beating on naruto." he pulled sakura away from naruto and held her waist.
"What?"
"How did she know who we were and most of our background history?" he asked.
"I dunno... tsunade- sama said she reads alot of books... maybe she came across a book of shinobi in the villages and their history and happened to come across us." she said. Sasuke shrugged. They looked at naruto, who was crawling away.
"Hey, naruto. Could you try and not make Yotsu mad?"
"Why?"
"Cause she knows a lot about us and she could blackmail you if she gets mad." he explained. Naruto sighed.
"No fun at all.." sakura giggled. they walked down the stairs, supporting the bleeding naruto.

the next morning an anbu went to the library that sasuke and the others were last night, he opened the door.
"What the?? YOTSU!!!!!!!!" he screamed. There were books all over the place, the shelves were bare and there were little mechanical devices all over the room. And there was Yotsu, drinking coffee and reading a book while sitting in her unusual position.
"Hm?" she looked up. The anbu stormed in, grabbed her collar and dragged her out.
"OW! HeY HEY!! I WAS READING A GOOD BOOK!!" she yelled.
"YOU'RE NOT ALOUD IN HERE!!" he yelled back. he walked all the way to the office.
"Lady Tsunade, I'm sorry to intrude but Yotsu broke into the anbu library and all the books on the floor!" he said. Tsunade sipped her tea.
"Again?" she sighed.
"Well.... i wad bored..."
"You're always bored. Drop her off at the library, give her a screwdriver and she'll be fine." Tsunade waved him off. He flew out of the room and appered in village library. He handed her a screwdriver and pushed her in.
"Wow.... it's big in here... PERFECTO!!" she yelled. She ran into the library and buried herself in books.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

*sigh* would anyone like to comment? HMM?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

ugh........ you guys are mean.... even for me.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu was reading a book and messing with a table and a few wheels and nails. She heard a noise and looked up, a man with dark glasses hid behind a book shelf.
"Hello?" she called. She saw the mans foot move away. She glanced behind her, he was looking at her. she sighed and went back to work. She heard him giggle in glee.
"God, this book is useless!" she tossed it over her shoulder on purpose and  hit her mark. The man fell out of the isle holding his face.
"AHH! DAMMIT!!! OW!!" he yelled.
"SHUT UP YOU PERVERT!! I SAW WHAT YOU WERE LOOKING AT!! I SHOULD KILL YOU!!" she started throwing books at him.
"AHHH!!!" a man with silver hair appeared behind yotsu and held her back.
"Ebisu, you really shouldn't do that. Hello! I'm kakashi hatake!" he said nicely. Yotsu looked at him, he held a book that read 'Makeout Paradise'.
"Pervert man...." she muttered. Kakashi sighed.
"It's the book isn't it? Look, forget it and please put the books back! I know what you did at the Sand village." He let Yotsu go. She slumped to a corner.
"I DON'T WANNA!!" she pouted. Kakashi sighed. he pulled out a paper back book. Yotsu looked at it with interest.
"This is history of the leaf village ninja dog legends. If you clean up the place, I'll give it to you, deal?" kakashi blinked, the books were back in place and the library was spick and span.
"uh.." 
"Thank you!" Yotsu plucked the book from kakashi's hand. she left the library reading it.
"That was odd..." 

After a few weeks in the leaf village, Yotsu was allowed to accompany Naruto's group on missions, but not get involved.
"So.... what's the mission?" she asked, again.
"UGH!! LISTEN THIS TIME!! It's an A- ranked mission, we have to sneak into an akatsuki hideout with some sand ninja, this will include kazekage gaara, and we have to gather as much info as possible." Sakura explained.
"OH!! Who are the akatsuki?"
"AGH!!" everyone dropped to the ground. 
"YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!" they all yelled.

they waited in trees until they heard a low whistle. Sakura nodded to naruto. He nodded ot sasuke, and he nodded to sai, and he nodded to kakashi, and Yotsu stared at a bee.
They leapt down and met with a small  group of sand anbu, gaara was standing in front.
"Alright, we need to find out if the rumors of Itachi Uchiha being alive are true. I know this will be alittle hard on you sasuke, but bear with us." Gaara said. Yotsu looked up at the sound of Itachi's name.
"Itachi uchiha? I thought he died?" she said. Sasuke glared at her.
"He did.... the rumor is he's been brought back, by orochimaru's jutsu." he muttered. Yotsu blinked.
"OH!! I KNOW THAT JUTSU!! IT'S HORRIBLE!!" she yelled. Sakura pouched on her and put her hand over her mouth.
"Would you shut up!! This is top secret!!" she whispered. Yotsu licked her hand. Sakura snapped up and started wipping her hand angryily on naruto. Gaara walked ahead to a valley.
"The hideout is down there from earier reports. Let's go."
"Right!" everyone followed, surprisingly, Yotsu was faster than anyone.

they reached the hideout. Gaara lead them to a small tunnel that was made in eariler scoutings.
"Shh... follow me.." Gaara crawled into the hole, everyone climbed in. Later in the system, there were splitting ways, some sand ninja went off first, two by two. then, they came to a three way tunnel. Sai and Sakura voleentered to split up and go down two. Kakashi, naruto, sasuke, gaara, and yotsu were left going down the main tunnel. The came to a stop. Gaara put a finger to his mouth. he covered one of his eyes with his hand and focused his chakra, sand formed a small eye, it seeped through the wall.
"It's all clear, but be quiet." gaara grabbed edges of the wall and pushed slowly, his sand caught the block of rock as he dropped it down. Everyone crawled out. When it was Yotsu's turn, she stopped.
"Yotsu, come on! let's go!!" naruto whispered.
"Someone's coming..." she muttered sullenly. She crawled backwards, something was blocking her. she was pushed forward. Gaara's sand.
"Nothing is coming, let's go." he said. He helped her down from the hole. she stepped down and immediatly hid behind a large rock. Kakashi shook his head.
"There's nothing here!"
"You really that sure?" a cool voice rang out. Everyone froze up. They turned their attention to a man in a black cloak with red clouds on it, he had sharingan.
"It's nice to see you again... nine tails." he said.
"Itachi... Uchiha!" sasuke glared, his sharingan activated. He charged forward at his brother. shuriken were thrown out in front of him. Sasuke stepped back. he looked around.
"Yotsu! What the hell was that for??" he yelled. She stood up from her hiding place. Itachi turned to face her.
"Yotsu? Yotsu Kidoma?" Itachi said. She had a serious face, then suddenly, she ran forward and hugged itachi.
"Itachi! I thought you were dead! Everyone said you died! I was soo sad!" Yotsu cried. Itachi stroked her hair.
"I'm fine now, don't worry." he said gently. He hugged yotsu and kissed her cheek.
"WHAT THE HELL??" naruto yelled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

gez.. does anyone read this thing??? YOU GUYS ARE TURNING ME MORE EMO!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



"WHAT THE HELL??" everyone yelled as Yotsu hugged Itachi. Sasuke took a step forward.
"What the fuck is this??" he said. Itachi looked up.
"We are together, we've been together for a long time." itachi said. Gaara was taken back a bit.
"Together? What do you mean?" Sakura questioned. Yotsu looked up, she wiped away her tears.
"We're in love. We've been together for about seven years." she explained. 
"Wait... seven? That's back when he almost got naruto!!" Sasuke yelled. 
"so... you really are a part of what i think you are.." Gaara muttered. kakashi was puzzled.
"What do you mean?"
"when i found her, in the woods of the land of spices, she had on a rain village headband, in fact, i have it.." he reached into his pocket and took out a headband. Yotsu gasped.
"My headband!!" she whispered. 
"I heard the rain village was under Akatsuki control, everyone there says they are ruled by a god called 'Pein'." He explained. naruto lowered his eyes.
"And this, 'pein' person, killed naruto's sensei, jiraiya, who was HIS former sensei." Gaara said. Yotsu lowered her eyes.
"True.... but i never accepted him as my god..." She whispered.
"Hm?" sasuke wondered what she was talking about.
"Do you want me to tell them? Or should you?" Itachi murmured. She shook her head.
"I'll tell..." She faced the group.
"You see, back when i was in the achademy, everyone was 'brainwashed' of the idea that Pein was god. I rejected it and decided to not have a god. i was a believer of what was to come and what went around. Pein didn't allow such people to live in his country, so he sent many assasins to kill me. Unfortunatly for him, I'm quite good at getting information. I knew the weaknesses of them and i would take the easiests ways of getting out of fights. Pein was interested in me, he soon sent his partner, Konan, to intercept me when i was going to exit the border when i was only twelve years old. 
She did get me, ill accept that, but that was because i had never known her jutsu. So, i was taken to pein, after a few months, i can't remember anything. but, i know i was supposeivly put into a sleep, and when i woke up, i found Itachi holding me, trying to protect me from some scientists who were going to kill me. And, that's were that started." Yotsu explained calmly. Sasuke was puzzeled.
"Wait... i think i saw you before... when i was... with orochimaru.... i saw someone running with itachi in regular clothes. I would always see him passing by me, i couldn't get him because orochimaru would stop me. But, that person sort of looked like you..." he said. Yotsu nodded.
"Yes. that was me. believe it or not sasuke, i watched the fight between you and my itachi. He told me to watch carefully and don't get hurt. I think he was trying to show off!" she laughed. 
"Of course, when he was, down, i got extremely depressed and started killing random people and running away from pein alot more than usual." she said. she smiled and hugged itachi again.
"and then... after this whole thing, i find itachi and now im happy!" she smiled warmly into itachi's robe. He held her close to him. he faced the rest of the group.
"I have no reason, now, to fight you. Goodbye.." he disappeared. Gaara was stunned. There was a crash. The wall exploded. Kisame came through.
"Oh! so there you guys are!! Zetsu's little navigation was alittle off after all!" he swung his samehada over his shoulder.
"So.... have you guys seen itachi?" he sniffed the air.
"Oh.... i see you had an extra... she's gone now... with itachi right?" he grinned. Kakashi got in fighting position.
"So? What of it.."
"She's always so reluctant of going along with other guys... she doesn't seem to take a liking to guys with good hair and blue skin..." Kisame snarled at the last part. 
"What do you want??" naruto yelled.
"Tsh! Nothing now! Pein knew she was with you idiots! So, now i go as well! Heh!" he disappeared in a flash.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

blah... gaara kun is my boy... he's mine... just saying that..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kisame raced through the trees to catch up with Itachi and Yotsu, they were holding hands.
"HEY!! Slow down up there!" he yelled. they looked behind them, yotsu pulled a face.
"Oh god..." she muttered. Kisame jumped behind her.
"Hey, you've really grown... how long has it been now, four years? five?" he was looking at her butt. Itachi leapt in front of him.
"Don't try anything Kisame.." he said cooly, his sharingan activated again. Yotsu grinned. 
_I'm so happy he protects me from the perverts!_ she leapt around in a circle. 
"What is it?" itachi stopped by her.
"I think Zetsu is following us!" she sniffed each branch.
"ZETSU- CHAN!! GET OUT HERE!!" she yelled. a shape appeared out of a tree.
"Oh... so you got her back after all... she looks... delicious.." itachi got a little protective at the comment.
"I suggest you leave now zetsu." itachi said calmly. Yotsu put a hand on his shoulder.
"Don't worry, i won't let them touch me!" she smiled. Itachi let down his guard a little. 
"so zetsu, how have you been?"
"Great.... well.... i have.." the white half grinned. the black half grunted.
"Aww... is nighty all sad?" she made a little pouting face.
"Tsh.... shut up..." he said. she giggled and hugged itachis arm.
"So.. any new news?" she asked. Itachi smiled.
"No... not really... we have a new hideout though.." he picked her up and leapt away.

Gaara was staring into the moon. He was actually worried about yotsu, somehow, he felt jealous. 
"Itachi... he took her away and she didn't even seem mad.." he muttered. 

"SASORI!!!" she ran and hugged the puppet man.
"Eh? Get off me!"
"Aww! that's so mean!" she cried a little. sasori sighed. the back opened up and sasori stepped out. he was looking away, standing still.
"YEAH!! HUG!!" she glomped sasori.
"You're back again!!" she grinned. sasori sighed.
"You know i don't care right?" he said. yotsu shrugged.
"Eh! I don't either, so where's deidara- chan?" she looked around. she spotted a ponytail. She crept quietly towards it.
"DEIDARA-CHAN!!!" she pounced on the head. Deidara's hands came up to block his face.
"AH! DAMMIT, UN!! DON'T DO THAT!! IT'S UN- ARTISTIC, UN!!" he yelled.
"Aww! you're acting unartistic. Oh! i made this for you!" she took out a piece of paper. Deidara took at it a peered at it curiously.
"You actually took my advice, doesn't look that bad, un." it was a picture of a bird in a tree next to it's nest.
"Hey... do you know where pein is? I need to apologize to him!!" she whispered. he pointed to a door. she skipped her way to it, itachi picked her up.
"Oh no.. he's in a bad mood right now.." he whispered. she made a pouting face.
"Aww! and i had a little present for him too!!" she whined. itachi brushed her cheek.
"OH! that reminds me! i forgot to give you your present itachi- kun!" she said cheerfully.
"Hmm?" he blinked. 
"This.." she leaned in and kissed him on the lips. she put her arms around his neck and pushed herself against him.
"Oh god.. they're making out again... BREAK IT UP!!" pein came out of the door yelling. yotsu glanced at him from her kiss, from the corner of her mouth, she stuck out a tounge, itachi grinned and held back a laugh.
"Just stop doing that!" pein rubbed his temples. yotsu sighed and broke away from the kiss.
"You are no fun Pein sensei!!" she whined. she stood up.
"how stressed out are you? that rinnengan is still in your eyes! i thought you could disable it to relax your eyes!!" she said. he sighed.
"Konan doesn't like massaging me anymore... im getting piled under paperwork, and you  KEEP RUNNING AWAY!!" he yelled. she glomped him.
"Boo woo! you have whole village! pile the paper work on someone else! like kakuzu!! where is he? and hidan?" 
"They're out on a mission." pein sighed. 
"UGH!! AGAIN!! oh well! hey, i got you a present!" she gave him a small box. he opened it.
"Stress release candles?"
"They serve three purposes! stress release, stinky getter ridder offer, and... to set... 'the mood'..." she grinned. Pein blushed. he looked behind him. Konan was standing there.
"Oh crap.."
"Let's test those... 'stress relesers' out..." she gripped peins hand and pulled him back down the hall. pein gave a thumbs up and a wink.
"HAVE FUN!!" she waved. itachi laughed.
"Somehow when you're here, you always make everything more relaxing!" he said. she hugged his arm and kissed his cheek.
"You make me relaxed itachi." she said warmly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

WAH!! im bored.... here's... oh crap... i just cut myself... whoops!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara grabbed his head.
"Not again!" he screamed a horrifying scream. he was in the desert, on his way back to the sand village. The anbu knew what was happening, they backed away. Sand exploded around GAara. 
_Another person i care for has gone, been taken away from me, AGAIN!! AGHH!!!_ Gaara's thoughts screamed in his mind. a shockwave was sent out throughout the desert.

Yotsu leaned against Itachi in the moonlight. She had decieded to get itachi out in the woods on her favorite hill. Itachi laid out a blanket for them to sit on. he tossed her aside playfully and pulled something out of his sleeve. 
"what's that?" she asked. itachi blew some fire across a few sylinder shaped items.
"Candles?" itachi opened up a bottle. it smelled of flowers and grass.
"Hmm?" Yotsu looked at it, a little confused.
"Turn around... and relax.." he whispered. Yotsu realized what was going on.
"oh.. ok..." she turned around and pulled down the back of her shirt. Itachi rubbed some liquid on his hands and rubbed her back, breathing softly on her neck. She relaxed her shoulders and breathed in the aroma of the oil. 
"You have really skilled hands itachi- kun.." yotsu whispered.
"Well... you have skilled ways of getting a guys attention.." he whispered in her ear. she grinned slightly, Itachi licked her ear. he moved his hand to her waist and turned her around to face him, they locked eyes. Their lips were barely an inch apart, Yotsu gasped. she snapped her head back. Itachi stopped, puzzeled.
"What's wrong?" Yotsu looked around wildly. Itachi saw her eyes, they were purple and had an eagle- shaped shape in them.
_She senses something going terribly wrong..._ Itachi sighed. He sealed up the bottle and put it back in his sleeve. Yotsu stood up, pulling her shirt up. 
"Itachi..... do you know anything about the kazekage Gaara?" she asked. He stood up.
"Not really, why?"
"Do you have something with his chakra on it?" she asked, still looking around. he thought for a moment.
"Yeah, but it's not on anything. just stay still." he forced some chakra into his palm and placed it on hers. She blinked.
"Hmm... it is him..." she muttered. 
"Is he in distrese?" he asked. Yotsu nodded.
"Let's go back inside, you can sleep with me tonight, alright?" itachi said. Yotsu smiled and nodded. They took hands and walked back together. 

"Hey!!! WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE??" a voice rang out. Sasori looked up from his puppet. hidan and kakuzu were standing at the door.
"Hey, sasori, i heard Yotsu came back. You know where she is?" he asked. Sasori pointed down the hall.
"Second door, down the hall to the left." he said. kakuzu and hidan walked down the hall and opened the door.
"Oh JESUS CHRIST!! ITACHI PUT SOME FUCKIN PANTS ON!!" hidan yelled. itachi rolled out of bed suddenly, holding pants over his lower half. Yotsu was hiding under the covers.
"God dammit you fuckers! Yotsu just gets back and you're doing the no no cha cha?? WHAT THE FUCK??" hidan yelled. Kakuzu covered his eyes.
"You guys really need to resist your needs. It's disgusting." kakuzu muttered. Yotsu started screaming.
"WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?? KNOCK DAMMIT! YOU NOW JUST GOT THE FUCK BACK!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!! AND HIDAN!! DON'T USE THAT LANGUAGE WITH ME!! I TAUGHT YOU ALL OF IT!!!" she screamed. Pein stormed outside the hallway.
"SHUT UP DOWN THERE!!! HIDAN!! KAKUZU!! GO TO THE ROOMS!! NOW!!!! GET OUT OF MY STUDENTS LIFE!!!" he yelled. A door slammed shut. Itachi was still holding pants over his lower half. Hidan sighed. Kakuzu walked away hurridly.
"Man.. i wish i could see the fuckin." 
"HIDAN GO AWAY!!" Yotsu threw a lamp at him.
"OUCH!! OK OK!!" he slammed the door shut and ran away. Itachi crept back into bed.
"Damn that hidan.." he muttered. Yotsu hugged him.
"MM!!! I wish they didn't storm in here! now the moods gone!" she whined. Itachi hugged her and rubbed her arm.
"It's alright, maybe it'll come around soon.." he whispered. Yotsu snuggled up to him.
"I hope that's soon..."

Gaara was brought to the hospital, the medical ninja were currently trying to stop his wrists from bleedin.
"He's actually trying to kill himself now!! what are going to do??" temari cried. konkuro was holding Gaara down, keeping him from cutting a vital place again. They took him into the hospital, the doctors were forced to tie him to the bed. in the night, Gaara was screaming that everybody he cared about always died, and would die. 

Yotsu was awake the entire night, she heard the cries of people in her mind, due to a power she couldn't control. The one that stook out the most was Gaara's screams. She was listening to them carefully, he was screaming on and on about the ones he cared about dieing, getting taken away from him and that they were going to die. She was almost going to cry, when Itachi woke up.
"Good morning.." he whispered into her ear. she smiled.
"Good morning." she hugged his arm. He placed his smooth chin on her neck.
"Have a good sleep?" 
"Yes... I did."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

hey.. i added the no no cha cha and no one answered? you people are gettin me down man....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu stared outside at the clouds most of the morning. Itachi crept up behing her and placed his arms around her waist.
"Hey, we've got a mission... want to come along?" he murmured in her ear. She placed her hands on his. 
"sure... where to?" she followed him out the hideout.
"It's to the sand village, for information from some of our spies." he explained. Kisame appeared next to Itachi.
"Hey, you're out late. oh... hey there Yotsu... looking hotter than ever, eh?" he licked his lips.
"Hey... Pein gave you a girl and you ate her, go away. Fish man." she said. he made an annoyed look. 

"Gaara, don't do it... you know what happens when you try hurting yourself!" temari said. GAara was trying to kill himself again. This time, jumping off the kage building. 
"You know what will happen! You did this before and it made things worse!! Your sand will catch you and you will go bezerk!! please!! don't make us do those things again!!" konkuro pleaded. Gaara stepped closer to the edge, still holding his head, he was completly frustrated. 
"AHH!!! DAMMIT!!" he screamed. he leapt off the building edge. Temari screamed and whipped out her fan. She flashed her wind to catch gaara at the last second. 

Yotsu ran across the desert at high speeds, she was the best at convincing the enemy that nothing was happening. Itachi and Kisame were a few miles behind. She reached the entrance gate.
"HEY!! BAKI- SAN!!" she yelled. Baki looked up from his post. he waved at the other guards, they lowered their weapons. 
"Hey!! Baki- san!! Baki- san!! come here! I have this weird thing i found near by! the most weirdest part is that i can't open it!" she said. she held out a scroll. baki and the other guards gathered around her, those on the wall leaned over to listen and watch. 
"Look! this seal thing isn't letting me open the thing, do you think you could open it for me??" she asked. Baki took the scroll and examined it.
"It's a simple seal, yotsu, ill have here in a second." he disabled the seal and opened the scroll. Yotsu smiled and waved. A bright light flashed and all the guards were frozen, they were literally frozen in a space time warp. She waved wildly, two flashes came through the gates, one sweapt up Yotsu.
"You did very well.." itachi kissed her cheek. She smiled and let go of the scroll. The guards blinked and walked back to their posts like nothing happened. 
The three flashed down an ally, a few men were waiting there. 
"Well, what have you gotten?" kisame said. one handed him a scroll.
"Oh... a hefty one too.. good.." he tucked it into his robe. Itachi pulled out three bags of money and handed one to each of them.
"Get more and you'll get more money." he said cooly. the three men shivered and bowed, then quickly left. the three turned to leave, someone was at the end of the allyway.
"Uh... G..Gaara?" Yotsu stuttered. Gaara was staring at the three.
"Well... one to kill, eh?" Kisame pulled out his Samehada. Yotsu hit his arm.
"Don't. Hey.. Gaara! I haven't seen you in a while!" she said cheerfully. 
"Y.. Yotsu, you're back!" Gaara walked forward, it seemed he was ignoring the two akatsuki members standing behind her. 
"You haven't been taken away from me! One i care about is alive!" Gaara outreached his arms and grasped her shoulders.
"Uh.. Gaara.. a reunion isn't the best thing right now!" she looked down the allyway, there were shadows at the end of it.
"Yotsu! I'm so happy you're back!" he cheered loudly. Yotsu tried to get out of Gaara's grasp.
"Gaara! let go! I can't stay here!" she struggled out of his grip. Itachi appeared behind GAara.
"Should i?" he said calmly. Gaara looked at him, his let go of his grip. Yotsu ran to Itachi, she held his raised arm.
"Stop.. I don't want the sand village involved again." she said. Itachi hugged her. Gaara's eyes widened.
"What? What are you... doing? Yotsu?" he asked. Yotsu stepped forward, the shadows were closer.
"Sorry Gaara." She stuck his neck. He collapsed in the street. The three disappeared.


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Go on, go on... I think it's good


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

aww! thank you franky!! 
nice monkey


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara woke up in his bed. The moonlight shone brightly through his windows.
"Yotsu.. she..." 


> "Sorry Gaara.."
> Black out



"she knocked me out... and went with... Itachi uchiha.." he glared at the ceiling, then his gaze relaxed. he sighed.
"maybe it wasn't ment for me to be close to someone else.." 

Yotsu looked at the ceiling. Gaara's face when she left was still in her mind. Itachi breathed on her neck silently, his sleeping body next to her. She sighed. 
"Maybe i should go talk to him..." she whispered. Yotsu carefully got around Itachi's arms and slipped out of bed silently, putting on her clothes as she went to the door.
"This should explain.." she dropped a note on the dresser. She left quickly and closed the door. 

Yotsu ran across the cave, quiet as she could, she slipped on her sandels and ran out the door. She raced around the forest quietly. She leapt through the air and landed on the soft sand. 

the village was quiet, gaara wasn't saying a word that night, he just stared at the ceiling. A shadow fell across him from the window.
"Gaara! Gaara?" a small voice called. He didn't move. A figure approached his side.
"Hello... sleepy head... are you feelin ok tonight?" a hand waved in  front of his eyes. He moved his head to the side, ignoring her.
"Hey! Gaara! come on, answer me! are you ok?" she crawled across the bed and placed her face right in front of his.
"Hello?" she tweeked his nose.
"Go away.." he muttered, moving to the other side of the bed. She sat up. Then, she pounced onto Gaara.
"Come on!! Cheer up!!!!" she said loudly. Gaara pushed her off him.
"Go away Yotsu." he muttered. She stood up out of the bed. 
"Hmm.... ok.... you won't move so.... you don't mind if i just.... burn all of these reports you have done?" she held a lighter next to a big stack of papers. Gaara's eyes looked at her.
"Fine, what do you want?" he murmured. She smiled and put the lighter away, sitting on the bed.
"Get up." she ordered. He sat up slowly. She grinned and clapped her hands.
"Hug!" she brought herself to him and hugged him tightly. Gaara didn't know what to do. Yotsu brought his hand up to her back.
"Just hug, k?" she said. Gaara relaxed a little and did what she told him to do, he held her close to her, he could hear her heartbeat. 
"Gaara?"
"Uh.. what?" 
"Did you miss me?" she asked quietly. Gaara thought for a moment. he didn't know how to answer her.
"yea.." 
"Mmm.... good..." she whispered. a knock came at the door. Yotsu flashed under Gaara's bed. 
"Gaara! rise and shine sleepy head!" temari's head poked through the door. 
"Alright." he got out of bed and started getting dressed, temari closed the door. Yotsu poked her head out from under the bed.
"Is she-? OH GOD! AHH!! WHAT A SECOND WILL YOU!!" she covered her eyes and scrambled out from under the bed.
"AH!! GOD!!! THAT HURTS!!" she tripped over a seat and fell to the floor. Gaara pulled on his chest guard and turned around to see Yotsu rolling on the floor, covering her eyes.
"AHH!! GOD THAT SMARTS!!" she yelled. Gaara pulled her to her feet.
"Are you dressed?" she asked, still covering her eyes.
"Yes. You act just like a kid you know?" Yotsu lowered her hands and looked around.
"Wow... the sun is bright to day.. well.... see ya round!" she walked to the balcony and stood on the edge.
"SEE YA!!" she cheered, she fell of the side. GAara ran over to the balcomy edge.
"Yotsu?" he yelled. She was nowhere to be found.
"BOO!!" she whipped out from above him. He stumbled back.
"HA!! I love these things! I little wire, some screws, and ive got myself a little bungee cord!! HA!" she laughed. She bounced back up into the air. Gaara sucked in a breath.
"Thank god..."


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

oooh! more more more! and Clara! i thought you barfed at makeout scenes and there you are writing one!


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

omg! I love it


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

hiyas silver!! YOUS CAMES HERES!! YEAHS!!
thank you dark! it wasn't really a makeout scene... a little hug that's all... but, hey! that comes sometime..... 
(what ever you do, don't read page 7 or 8 or whatever page of Rutsu Yoshinoto, major makeout scene, CRAP! i just told! DAMN!! why don't i erase this? DAMN!!)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu sprang on her wire and laughed. Gaara sat down and just watched.
"Wires don't hold under that much pressure and bouncing you know." he said. Yotsu looked at him and paused from laughing. she looked at the wire.
"Oh crappers.." the wire groaned then snapped.
"AH CRIPS!!!" she fell. Gaara grabbed her arm and pulled her up over the balcony edge. He lost his balence and fell, Yotsu on top of him.
"Ah!! Oh.." she stared at him. He blinked. Yotsu blushed and rolled off him.
"Thanks! I owe you a lot now!" she stood up and pulled him to his feet. 
"uh... hey gaara? I need to explain some things to you.." she rubbed the back of her head and looked at her feet.
"What?"
"About me going with Itachi thing, well, you know we love each other and everything... The real truth behind some things is that Pein used a system to get the members a 'girlfriend'. Unfortunatly for a lot of them, they were killed, or eaten. Zetsu and Kisame ate theirs, kakuzu found out his girl had a bounty on her head and killed her, hidan got angry and killed her, sasoris and deidara's ran away, and that tobi's one went nuts under pressure and killed herself. I'm just lucky not to be killed right now."
"So you were really Itachi uchihas... 'slave'?" he said. Yotsu nodded. 
"Yeah, at first he ignored me, then when there was a raid, i went nuts and killed really everyone. Itachi talked to pein and found out some info on me, took pity, and yada yada yada.. you get it." GAara nodded. 
"So, how exactly did you guys... fall in love..?" he asked. She thought about it for a minute.
"Well, it all really started when i was sort of... taken away... for experimenting, itachi was tricked so he didn't know, but he found out, and i think after about.... two months, he found me, unconcious, about to be sliced open, took me under his arm and fought his way out to save me. Then we talked and it went on from there." she said.
"So, you fell in love with him after he saved your life?"
"The tenth time!" she grinned. 
"So, im guessing you're only here for a while." he said. Yotsu shook her head.
"If you call a while 'in two days ill leave' then yes!" she said. Gaara looked at her.
"Where exactly are you going to sleep?" he asked. yotsu stopped grinning. 
"uh... i don't really know.." she said. He sighed.
"OH! Could i stay with you?" she asked. he stared at the ground.
"Like, different bed? different room?" he asked.
"Sure! Yes!! Can i?" she asked, pleading. Gaara nodded. He looked at the sky.
"I thnk there's going to be some rain, the pressure changed suddenly just now." he said. Yotsu looked up.
"Hmm... Ill check!!" she stood up and put her thumb in her mouth. her eyes widened and she looked directly towards where the wind was blowing from. Gaara watched her. Her eyes turned purple.
"Yeppers! Just some rain, i don't think it'll be too serious!" she said. Her eyes turned back to normal. 
"alright, i think there's an open room next to this one, not as big, but enough room for you im sure." he stood up and led her to the room next to his. She leapt in and slammed down on the bed.
"WHOO!!! COMFY!!" she jumped up and down, then she fell off.
"Ow, bad floor. This place is great!!" she said.
"All you did was jump on the bed." gaara said.
"So? I don't care!! IT'S GREAT!!" she leapt on the bed.
"Alright, just stay in here, there's a bathroom there." he left and closed the door. once he was gone, Yotsu took out a scroll.

Itachi slammed his fists against the wall of the cave.
"Dammit! She left again!" he held the note in his hand.
"And she's at the sand village! I bet she's going with the kazekage! Gaara!" he growled. A flashing light appeared on the note. He opened it and sat down.
"Itachi!!" a voice rang out.
"Yotsu, i thought you would stay this time." he said. 
"I just wanted to talk to Gaara! He's troubled! Did you know his wife and kid died, right after he got them back after his wife was kidnapped? He is troubled!" she said. itachi sighed.
"You do know that Pein is going to find out right?" he said.
"OH!! BOO!! Just tell him.... I had lady problems and went out for a few days to breath ok?" she said. Itachi hit his head.
"Lady problems? DO you know what he'll do if I tell him that!" he yelled.
"I don't really care, just give him this if he advances on you." a piece of paper flew out of the light. itachi caught it.
"DOn't open it, leave it to pein if he advances. ok?" 
"Alright, how long will you be out?"
"A few more days! don't worry, it won't be pointless! I'll get more info! Just relax, m'k sweets?" she said.
"Yea. Love you."
"Love you too!" the light faded away.
"Good god, if the plan doesn't work, im dead... again!" he sighed.

That night, it rained and poured and stormed. Yotsu was covering her head in the covers.
"I hate lightening!! It's so loud!!" she whined. The light flashed outside.
"EKK!!!" she screamed. She crawled out of bed and rushed down the hall.
She opened up Gaara's door.
"Gaara!! I'm scared!!" she flew into the covers, cowering next to Gaara.
"Huh?" he said sleepily.
"can i stay here tonight?? I'm scared!!" she whined. The thunder roared outside. She screamed again and rammed her head into Gaara's chest.
"EEEKKK!!!" she balled herself up against Gaara. He sighed.
"You really are just like a little kid.." he sighed. He put his arm around her and patted her back.
"Do you want me to tell you it's alright?" he asked. She nodded her head against his chest.
"Yes!!"
"Alright... It'll be fine, storms don't go on forever... it'll be over before you know it.." he whispered. Yotsu put her hands against his chest.
"Mmmm!!! I hate lightening!!" she kept her eyes closed. Gaara stroked her hair.
"Shhh.... it'll be fine.. just calm down.." he said. 
"hey gaara?"
"hmm?"
"your chest is rrreeeaaallllyyy comfortable..." she fell asleep. Gaara smiled.
"Just like a little kid..." he whispered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

blah


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara woke up the next morning, Yotsu was clutching his arm and resting her head on his hand. he tried pulling his arm out, but she clung tight to it. 
"Yotsu... wake up." he shook her gently. She buried her face into Gaara's arm, her breath skimming on his skin. He smiled slightly.
"Just like a little kid.." he whispered. he reached his other hand over and took out his old teddy bear. He placed it on Yotsu's hands. She grabbed the teddy bear and snuggled it. Gaara got up and stretched. He went into his bathroom to take a shower.

"ITACHI!! WHERE IS YOTSU??" pein roared. Itachi kept his cool and said she had lady problems and would be back in a few days.
" HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT?? HUH??" pein roared. Itachi held out a piece of paper. Pein took it and opened it, a flash of light went over his face. He blinked.
"Oh... that's great... blind me with those private pictures... how nice.." he muttered. 
"She is sooo nosy sometimes." he stuffed the pictures into his pocket.
"Alright Itachi, you're let go. go somewhere.." pein said, rubbing his temples.

Yotsu woke up. She yawned and rolled out of bed. She heard the shower running. She smiled evily.
"Oh!! I've always wanted to do this!!" she giggled. She crept into the bathroom quietly, the siloette of Gaara was on the curtain. She quietly went to the toilet and giggled. She flushed the handle, then ran out of the room. There was a ear splitting scream.
"AHHHHHHHH!!!! HOT HOT HOT HOT!!!" Gaara was screaming, he leapt out of the shower and bathroom out into the bedroom. Yotsu stopped her giggling a stared. Gaara saw her. He turned around and held a pillow over hinself. Yotsu turned red. he ran back into the bathroom.
"Oh my god.... he's almost as big as itachi.." she muttered. She walked out of his room, dazed and walked into her's.
"Ill take.... a shower..." she said. she closed the bathroom door and turned on the water. 

Gaara got out of the bathroom and looked around the bedroom. Yotsu left. he pulled on a morning robe and walked the room yotsu stayed. He found the door opened and walked inside, cautious. he saw the bathroom door closed, he knocked on it.
"yotsu? Hey.. Yotsu? ARe you in here?" he asked. He waited a few seconds. He didn't hear anything. He opened the door a crack. He saw her, standing in the middle of the bathroom, dabbing herself dry. He traced his eyes over her curves and muscle lines. Her hair hung down her back, like a curtain on a window. She turned halfway and saw the door open.
"AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!" she screamed loudly, pulling the towel up over her. Gaara stumbled backwards and ran out of the room. Yotsu was still screaming. Gaara slammed the door shut to his room.
"Good god im a pervert.."


Later that night, Gaara thought of a way to ask for forgiveness from yotsu for.. the incident. 
"Uh... Yotsu? Im sorry for.. this morning..." he said, she was sitting on the highest shelf of the library, reading.
"I want to make it up to you, how about i buy you some dinner?" he said. Yotsu looked down, placing the book on the shelf.
"IM STARVING!!" she leapt down next to gaara.
"where???? IM HUNGRY!! I haven't eaten in sooo long!!" she said. Gaara sighed.
"It's at the restaruant by our achademy." he said. She jumped with glee.
"OH!!! let's go now!! please?" she asked. Gaara sighed. 
"Sure."

After dinner...
Yotsu was swaying in the street, holding a sake bottle. Gaara was avoiding the swinging bottle.
"I think you're drunk>
"Wa? NAh!! I ain't.. drunk!! I'm juz.. tipsy!! HIC!!!" she tripped alittle.
"You're drunk." he stated plainly.
"No!! I swear to drunk i'm not god!!" she said, slurring her words. Gaara sighed.
"DO you hear yourself?"
"Do you HEAR YOURSELF?? Your voice is all... blahy... and mine is allz chirpiz!!" she said.
"HIC!!"
"You're going home now." he took her arm and pulled her to the kage mansion.
"AGH!! Im not god!!! I swear to drunk im not god!! wait.. isn't that supoze to be thez others way? HIC!!" she thought. She looked at gaara with a grin.
"Ya know Gaara.. you wouldn't be bad for a girl... you take care of mez okz!! Specially sense you gotz a nice BUTT! HAHA!!! HIC!!" gaara paused and stared at her.
"You look hot ya knoz? You're like..... uh...... itachi hot but with red hair and less attitube!! It's soooo cool! HIC!! you knoz.... if you like... hugged me... or kissed me.... i would go WHOO HO HO HOOO!!! cause im drunkz and i won't remember anything!! HAHA!!! whoa.." Gaara sighed and dragged her into the mansion. he put her on her bed and closed the door.
"Gaara!!!" she yelled. he opened the door.
"what?"
"Nightz!"
"Night." he closed the door.
"GAARA!!"
"What??"
"see ya tomarrow!"
"yea... see you.." he closed the door.
"GAAARRRrAAAA!!" she yelled again. Gaara sighed and opened the door.
"Wha-?" he came face to face with Yotsu. She grabbed his face and pressed her mouth against his. He didn't know what to do then. She put her hands in his hair.
"Thanks for takin care of mez..." she murmured. He nodded and walked away. she closed the door and flopped on her bed. Gaara sat on his bed.
"What have i done this time???" he moaned.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I'M NOT DONE YET WITH READING ALL DA CHAPTERS!!! Yotsu's so funny...
'giver her a screwdriver, and she'll be alright', classic:rofl


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

last one was the best eeek! awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

@shibo: it gets better.... 

@light: thank you soo much!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

this is very short..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu moaned and grabbed her head.
"Owww... OOWWW! DANG IT!! I got drunk again! OW!! STOP TALKING!! OW!! AHH!!!!!!"

Gaara was sitting on the balcony drinking tea. He thought about last night, he was guilty. 
"What should i do now?" he said quietly. He remembered all that happened, her ordering too much, her drinking too much, and then her talking.... then the kiss. He sighed.
"Why didn't i push her away? what's wrong with me..?" he sat back in his chair. There was a knock at the door. 
"Gaara!! My head hurts!!!! Do you have any pain killers?? ow.." Yotsu called with a pathetic voice.
"One minute Yotsu!" He called back.
"OW!! DANG IT!! STUPID WALL!! OW!! MY HEAD!! OWWW!!" she yelled outside the door. Gaara came through and handed her an ice pack and a whole bottle of pain killers.
"Sleep.." he muttered. He pushed her back in her room and sat her on her bed.
"Sleep now."
"But my head hurts!!!"
"Then take the pills and go to sleep."
"But i don't wanna!! WAHHH!" she started acting like a little kid. Gaara sighed and pulled out a book, a screwdriver and wire. She Looked at them with interest.
"I'll bribe you." he said. She snacthed the things and sat in bed.
"Snore!! I'm asleep." she said, slamming her head down on the pillows. Gaara walked out of the room. Gaara closed the door, once he got out of the room, there was a loud bang. He covered his head as something flew through the door.
"WHOA!! I DID NOT KNOW THAT WATER HATES THE LAMP!!! WHOAA!! GO PAINKILLERS!!" she yelled with glee. He put a hand on his face.
"Oh god what did i just do.." he muttered. There was an explosion and a ton of smoke. Gaara looked at the door. Yotsu's and popped out.
"COUGH!!!! OH GOD!! ACK!! Damn!! That is soommme reactive pill i tell you! GAK!!" she cough, her face was covered in black smudge.
"Oh! i gaara! Do you have any goggles? This smoke is killing me!!"
"then stop doing that."
"What? Exploring science? I CAN IF I WANT!! BLAH!!" she stuck her tounge out and disappeared in the smoke filled room.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2008)

hahahhaah my chair won't hold out if I keep laughing like that!  great work!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

thank you!! don't hurt yourself........ until the camera is on... ok!! this is so going on youtube!! fall! FALL!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari walked down the hallway to see Gaara resting against the wall, rubbing his temples.
"What is it gaara? Is yotsu gettin on your nerves?" she said. Gaara looked around.
"How do you know???"
"It's obvious really.... the big bang.. her DRUNK last night.. and the hole in the wall facing the village outside.." she whistled. Gaara ran outside. He saw it, a big gaping hole, fresh too. Smoke was pouring out of it. He didn't see yotsu.
"YOTSU!! HELLO!! YOTSU ANSWER ME!!" he called. Everyone bypassed the hole, thinking it was remodeling, again... for temari's 'needs'.
"YOTSU!!" he called again, there was a disterbance in the smoke. a waving hand appeared.
"WHOO HOO!!! WOW THOSE PAIN KILLERS HAVE SOME GOOD CHEMICALS IN THEM!! COGUH!! AGH!!! OH!! HI GAARA!!!" she waved down to him. He smacked his face.
"FIX THE HOLE NOW!!"
"Why?? It's a nice veiw from here!" she stuck out her tounge.
"JUST FIX IT!!" he ordered. She sighed and sat down like an angry kid.
"YOU'RE NO FUN!!" she wove hand signs, the bricks began rebuilding themselves and the smoke was clearing up. At the last possible sight of Yotsu, she flicked Gaara off.
"Oh god..." he sighed.

"LA LA LAAA!!!" she skipped down the hall. Gaara was sitting, trying to sooth his headache.
"HEEYEYYY!!!!!!! GGGAAAAAARRRAAA!!" she yelled. He moaned in pain.
"What's wrong? Are you sleepy??" she said in a baby voice. He waved a hand, motioning her to go away.
"That's not very nice! You must be grumpy! Time for bed mister!!" she said. She grabbed his hand and dragged him all the way to his room, Gaara stumbling down the hallway.
"Yotsu!! Let go!!"
"NO!! The kage needs his sleep!! SLEEPY TIME FOR YOU!!" she cheered. She opened the door and flung him inside.
"Now... the kage needs to take off his shoes!!" she pulled them off his feet, sending him to the floor.
"OW!"
"Now!! Get undressed! i'm not lookin!" she turned around and covered her eyes. 
"No, im not-"
"NOW!!" she barked. Gaara didn't move. Yotsu sighed.
"Please don't make me. I hate doing it to Itachi, don't make me!!" she sighed. Gaara refused to move.
"UGH!! YOU ARE SUCH A BABY!!" she screamed. she flicked some kunai skillfully at gaara, his clothes fell off. He was standing in the middle of the room with nothing but his boxers on.
"Crap!!" he tried running to the bathroom. Yotsu grabbed his arm and tossed him into the bed. She grabbed each side of the sheets and wrapped him in them.
"HELP!! TEMARI HELP!!"
"SHH!! Sleepy time for you!!" she said. She layed his head on a pillow and skipped to a chair.
"Now.. where's that book?" she looked around, then yawned.
"I'm feeling sleepy too.." she stumbled to the door. 
"Night night!" she called. She fell on the ground, asleep.
"Why is she always acting like a kid?" he muttered. He looked out the window, it was already night time.
"You've got to be kidding me..." he unwrapped the sheets and crawled out of his bed, putting on his clothes.
"Damn! they're all torn up... i guess a night robe will do.." he put on a red cloak and walked past yotsu to the door. She grabbed his ankle. he almost tripped.
"Itachi.... no go!!" she said in her sleep, pulling gaara down.
"Help me!!" he cried. she slapped his face against the floor, knocking gaara out. She snuggled up to him.
"My itachi!" she said sleepily.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

Yotsu's INSANE!!!!:rofl
S: What about me...?*crying*
You're depressed because your ho-
S: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
Uhhh...
S: 
DONT!!! HE'LL KILL ME!!! DON'T KILL YOURSELF!!!!
S:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

uh....... wow............ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu gripped Gaara's arm very tightly, he squirmed to the tighter grip. He opened his eyes slightly. He rubbed his head, it was pounding.
"Ugh... wha? Yotsu?" he looked at yotsu. He tried to get his arm out of her grip. She gripped it tighter.
"No itachi!!" she muttered. Gaara sighed.
"Of course..." he stood up, dragging Yotsu with her. She moaned in annoyance.
"Itachi! i don't like the game..." she muttered. he walked out the door. 
"yotsu.. hey. wake up!" he shook her. She buried her head into his arm. He sighed.
"I guess i have to do this the hard way..." he said. He walked to the stairs.
"This is going to hurt you a lot..." he walked down the stairs, dragging yotsu down them. She moaned again.
"too rough itachi! too rough... wha? Huh? OW!! WHAT THE HELL??" she let go of her grip and rolled down the stairs.
"OW!!!!!" she held her back.
"Ouch! what was that for??" she whined.
"You didn't let go... your fault.." Gaara muttered. yotsu's face turned red.
"MM!!! I'LL TEACH YOU!!" she charged at gaara, he didn't expect it.
"AHH!!" she launched her head into his stomach, slamming him on the stairs. He covered his face with his arms. 
"YOU DIRTY!!!!" she yelled, punching his sides and stomach. He moved a hand to send sand up her legs, pulling her off of him.
"GAH!! CHEATER!!!" she yelled, flinging her arms everywhere. he stood up, brushing dirt off of him.
"IM NOT DONE!!" she wove hand signs.
"Shadow clone jutsu!" gaara knew this one.. it was naruto's.
"Tsh... not major at all.." he sighed. She wove more hand signs.
"Water clone justu! Earth clone jutsu!!" thirty pairs of clones from each jutsu appeared.
"What? So many clones..." they all rushed at him, gaara just  made his sand sheild and waited.
thirty minutes passed, the attacks ceased, the clones dispersed.
"heh! not enough stamina i see." he lowered his sheild. Gaara looked up to where the real yotsu was being held, he gasped, she escaped!
"CHA!!" her fist slammed into his face. he slammed against the kage building.
"Gah!" blood sprinkled on the ground. She grinned, flicked her wrist, and Gaara started moving to her fingers.
"LA!! My wires... MY CONTROL!!" she waved one hand up, sending gaara hand to his eyes.
"OW!" he yelled. 
"PAY BACK TIME!!" she moved her arms around to make gaara kick and punch himself. He panted.
"BLAH!! PAYBACK BIG TIME PAL!!" she yelled, sticking her tounge out, gaara grinned, one finger moved, a sand hand grabbed her tounge.
"AHH!! NOG FAIRZ!!" she screamed. he pulled her tounge out farhter, she released the strings. Gaara moved his sand hand down, pulling Yotsu with it.
"OUCH!! LEG GOZ!!" she yelled. he shook his head and laughed, then yotsu began to cry.
"I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!' she swiped her hand across the sand hand, scattering the sand everywhere. She ran out of the gates, her tears leaving a trail. Gaara stared after her. He walked slowly back into the kage mansion.

Yotsu ran through the desert, crying.
"Bastard! why did he do that??" she cried out. She had been running for hours now, the heat was getting to her.
"Uh.. i don't feel good.." she collapsed under the heat, sand skimming on her face.
A dark figure over look her, sweapt her up, and ran away.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

i think i know who the person is...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

who do you think it is??


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu was motionless beside a fire. She had been tied up tightly with ropes, only her legs were untied. A giant sword was set beside her. 
"Kukukuku... i don't care if he finds out... im having my fun... kukuku.." an evil and rough voice chuckled. He undid his sandels and pants. 
Yotsu opened her eyes a little. It was dark outside, a glowing light was in front of her.
"Mmm... where am i?" she moaned. The man grinned.
"Oh... awake i see.. it's alright... if you scream... it gets me going.. kukuk.." he chuckled. Yotsu squirmed a little.
"That voice.. go away!" she moaned. The figure grabbed her and flung her down, on her stomach. 
"Now... don't try and fight, those ropes suck out your chakra.. like samehada.. HEH!"
"Kisame!! LET ME GO!!" she screamed. He pulled the ropes apart.
"mine....." he licked his lips. His teeth were gleaming in the light.
"ITACHI!! HELP!!" she screamed. Kisame bit her neck.
"I never knew you were tasty..."
"AHH!!! GET OFF ME!!" she cried. He pushed her pants down, pushing himself against yotsu.
"GET OFF!! GET OFF!!" she cried.
"It won't hurt... that much... so just shut up... you're being raped." kisame muttered. Yotsu cried, she wouldn't give up kicking and calling for help. 

"You leave me no choice.." yotsu whispered. She was almost out of strength. She closed her eyes. The flashed purple when she snapped them open. An eagle shaped shape appeared in her eyes, they swished out of them and flew into the sky, expanding and heading towards the akatsuki hideout. It had sapped up her strength, she fell unconcious, kisame still on her. 

Itachi was reading a book. He sensed a fimiliar chakra. He looked up to see a purple light in the cave, hoovering in the air.
"Oh no.. Yotsu!" he leapt to the light and grasped it. It was a purple eagle made of chakra. It desolved into his hand. Itachi's face grew furious, his eyes burned with his sharingan.
"Kisame... ILL KILL YOU!!!!!" he leapt out of the cave, following the route he saw from the eagle.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

I was wrong...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

from your tone.. dead wrong.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi leapt through the trees, rushing to yotsu. A dim light was up ahead.
"Kisame.. DIE!!" he roared. He leapt down and kicked kisame in the jaw. He fell off of Yotsu. His cock was sticking out of his pants and throbbing. 
"Hey itachi!" he said. Itachi stood in front of Yotsu.
"You bastard! I'LL KILL YOU FOR THIS!!!" he roared. Kisame zipped up his pants and picked up samehada.
"Tsh! I know your weaknesses itachi... i don't think you'll win!" Kisame laughed. Itachi wouldn't stand for his behavior. He wove hand signs and blew out black fire. Kisame got distracted and barely escaped. Itachi pulled up yotsu clothes and cut the ropes. Kisame charged at him. Itachi jumped out of the way with Yotsu in his arms. 
"SHARK BOMB!" kisame yelled. Itachi dodged a bomb of water shaped as a shark. He blew fire at kisame. 
"KISAME!!" he put yotsu down and leapt at kisame. He kicked and punched, bite and pounced onto the man who violated his love. Kisame swung his samehada at Itachi with bone splitting force. 
"YOU'RE TOO WEAK ITACHI!! I KNOW ALL YOUR MOVES!!" kisame roared. Itachi's eyes narrowed. 
"I'm sorry Yotsu.." he closed his eyes and purple chakra enveloped him. Yotsu had a line of purple chakra leading from her to him.
"NOW YOU DIE!" itachi screamed. Purple chakra lashed out at kisame, like claws of a beast. Kisame dodged and blocked them with his samehada.
"You're not suppose to block them..." itachi muttered. Kisame was stuck, the chakra had stuck him to the ground and was tightening the grips on him, they began to melt his skin.
"AHHHH!!!!!" kisame struggled to get free. Itachi picked up Yotsu and ran off, to treat her wounds, and broken spirit. 

Gaara was sitting at his desk, staring at nothing.
"What did I do? I only did what she does... why isn't she ok with it?" he said to himself. Somehow, he didn't feel that heartbroken, he felt inside, that she would come back soon. 
"Why did she just run off? Was it one of the easiest ways to leave and go back to..." gaara trailed off. 

Yotsu woke up to a dark cave, there were bandages on her arms and legs. Her back was stiff.
"Itachi?" she said weakly. He came into veiw instantly.
"Yotsu..." he kissed her cheek.
"Kisame....he.."
"He's dead now.. I killed him for you." he whispered. Yotsu managed to grin a little.
"Thank you Itachi- kun." she whispered. he nuzzled her hand as she faded away to sleep. 
"So itachi, you killed kisame to save your love?" sasori said.
"Yes."
"I say he deserved it, un. He was an un- artistic bastard, un!" deidara agreed. Pein walked in with konan on his arm.
"So itachi, im guessing you killed kisame? How?" pein questioned.
"He probably burned his to death to suffer, un. A bit artistic compared to kisame, un." deidara said. Itachi didn't look at them, he only looked at Yotsu's face. He had never thought it would happen. Kisame wouldn't have the guts to go in the middle of the desert to kidnap her, she must have passed out, while leaving the sand village. Itachi's eyes narrowed.
_That gaara... he's the one who started it all...._ Itachi thought. He was furious at him now.
"I will kill him as well..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Don't kill da Gaara!!!
Itachi: I'll kill you if yo-*Manda appears*So? What's that going to do?
Idk...


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> thank you!! *don't hurt yourself........ until the camera is on... ok!! this is so going on youtube!! fall! FALL!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!*
> 
> wtf? camera? no! i ain't falling! *holds chair* MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> anyway good chaps! and Itachi killed Kisame! way to gooo! i hate fish boy!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

wow.... but.. uh... you must not see the saw going around your chair making a little hole..... and the basement floor is cement ten feet below, with a chair, this is good!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

mk..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi narrowed his eyes.
"I will kill him as well.." Itachi muttered. Kakuzu eyed him with caution.
"Hmmm?" 
"What was that Itachi?" Pein said, hugging Konan. He didn't answer. Itachi stood up and walked out of the room, his eyes full of furry. 
_I will kill him.. I will kill Gaara!_ 

Gaara was resting his head on his hands on his desk, he got his first ever one hour long break from paperwork without it piling up. Temari walked in.
"hey gaara-"
"paperwork?" he held up a pen.
"No... have some tea!" she handed him a cup. He sighed and took it.
"Thank god." he sipped it.
"NOW paper work!" she flopped a stack of papers on him desk.
"At least tell me up front!" GAara sighed. He looked outside. Someone was standing on the wall, completly still, there were clumps surrounding him on the ground.
"Who is-?" the figure disappeared and an explosion took his place.
"INVASION!" temari ran out of the mansion and grabbed her fan. Gaara stood up, the glass shattered in front of him, his sand came up to protect him. Gaara stood face to face with Itachi Uchiha. 
"You.. you made her suffer... you made her feel pain.. YOU WILL DIE!!" itachi slashed his foot across gaara's mouth. Gaara stumbled backwards and raised his sand wall to protect him, itachi saw through it and reached in. He threw Gaara out the window onto the ground below. Sand caught gaara and then made a cacoon around him. Itachi blew fire onto him, the sand hardened into glass, Gaara swung his arm around to try and hit itachi, he was too fast. Dodging every blow sent, and giving blood splattereing slices. Itachi was winning, even with other ninja interfering and fighting him, they didn't stand a chance.
"DIE GAARA OF THE SAND!! YOU CAUSED HER SUFFERING!! YOU MUST PAY THE PRICE!!" Itachi roared. Gaara made one last attempt to strike itachi, it landed, heavily. The sand sliced through itachi's skin and through his leg. He grimaced and leapt back.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

i think it tis a love triangle!!!


----------



## Stephen (May 21, 2008)

This is fantastic clara I wanna see more


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2008)

o.o O.o O.O Itachi! u ok? poor Itachi! *bandages his leg*

g: u ok?
i: yeah thanks


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

i wanna see more i wanna see more i can't wait anymore


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

mk... thanks for replying!  hug....!  *purr* huggy! HUG EVERYONE!! *grabs eveyone and hug* huggy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi grasped his wound to try and stop the bleeding. Gaara wouldn't allow any mercy on him.
"What the hell do you mean? Who did I cause harm to???" He shouted as sand rushed at his oppnent. Itachi swore loudly and leapt further back.
"YOU MADE YOTSU SAD!! YOU MADE HER CRY!! YOU MADE HER TURN INTO SOMETHING SHE ISN'T!!" He cursed Gaara and wove hand signs, crows began to circle Gaara.
"Tsh! NO I DIDN'T!! I WOULD NEVER HURT HER!! EVER!!" he screamed back. Itachi ignored him and focused his chakra, he disappered into the mist of crows. Gaara raised his sand to cover him. The crows were flying everywhere rapidly.
"I know it's a genjutsu... but just plain releasing won't do a thing.... I need to stop my chakra.. all together.." Gaara closed his eyes. The sand around him depleated, leaving him defensless. When Gaara's chakra was completly stopped, he opened his eyes. Itachi was right in front of him with wild rage on his face, a kunai gripped tightly in his hand.
"DIE!!!!!!!!!!" he screamed. GAara didn't have time to react, Itachi was going to fast, he slashed and stabbed at every part of his body. Gaara was bleeding from almost every inch of his body. 

Yotsu was trying to move, but her body was too weak.
"Yotsu... If i told you once, i'll tell you once more... using that technique to both lead chakra and message for help is too much on you... Using it was foolish." Pein lectured. He looked over at his student to see her sturggling against her weak body. Pein sighed.
"I know you sense them fighting.. to the death.... but leave it alone. It's Itachi's love that's causing it all.... it's really not all that bad... we'll get the sand village and then we will be able to go after the leaf-"
"JUST SHUT UP!!" yotsu screamed. Pein glared at her.
"Excuse me?"
"SHUT UP!! SHUT UP SHUT UP!!!! GO AWAY!!" pein saw her hands fly to her head, he understood what was going on.
"I see... alright... I'd better get everyone out of here.. before you go beserck again.. thanks to that damned orochimaru..." Pein walked up and left the room. A door slammed and a bunch of footsteps raced out of hte cave. Yotsu's eyes were bright purple, shining brightly.
"AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!" Chakra flashed out.

Itachi was standing with a bloody kunai, only his leg was injured. Gaara was barely standing, blood pouring out from his wounds. Temari and Konkuro could only watch as their brother was about to die, itachi had wounded them too greatly. 
"You.. you broke her spirit... you made her weak... you touched a spot  that was too sensitive to be looked at.... You will pay, Gaara of the Desert.. You will pay.. WITH YOUR LIFE!!" Itachi broke his stance and charged blindly at Gaara.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

I don't want Gaara to dieeeee...


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I don't want Gaara to dieeeee...



No gaara please don't die


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

jesus.... you guys have got to be kidding me... do you THINK i'll let something so odd like that happen??? ive got the next three chapters planned out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara was barely standing, his legs were almost at their limit. Blood was pouring from his wounds. Itachi charged at him with a bloody kunai.
"DIE!!!!!!!!" he roared. Gaara closed his eyes, waiting for death, it was unavoidable. 

Yotsu's chakra exploded. her eyes were completly dark purple, blazing with the light. Their fight was miles away, she would never make it in time.
"AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" A flash of light went off and she was gone.

Itachi stuck the kunai out, waiting for the flesh of gaara to splatter onto the metal of the kunai, he wanted to feel his blood, he wanted to see his breath disappear forever.

Naruto, sasuke, sakura, and sai were all just taking a small walk outside the village, it was a once in a life time deal for sasuke. Sakura cuddled up his arm lovingly. Naruto glared at Sai, he was still trying to figure out the feeling love and kept looking at nudy magazines.
"God you're a pervert." Sai was closely examining every single woman in it, looking at every detail. Naruto lost it.
"JESUS CHRIST!! PUT THAT AWAY! IT'S GIVING ME A-!" there was an shockwave rushing at them, it hit them at full force, sending the group flying backwards into the trees. Sakura got the worst of it.
"GOD DAMMIT!! MY SHIRT!! MY PANTS!!" she screamed, her arms were clinging to a branch to hold herself, her pants ripped off and her shirt barely on her body. Sai looked at her.
"Oh... so that's what those look like... they're so small.." Sasuke hit him on the head.
"Shut up!"
"What was that?" naruto wondered.

Itachi stabbed towards Gaara, his eyes closed to take in the moment. He felt a warm liquid ooze down his hand. He grinned. His blood was on his hands, his revenge was complete. Itachi looked up.





HA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

I know what happened...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

ok... last today


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi felt warm liquid running down his hand. He grinned. It was his... it was his blood. He had fulfilled his revenge. Itachi pulled the kunai out of his body. Still grinning, he looked up to see Gaara's dying face. He gasped, his eyes widened.
"Y-YOTSU!" he screamed. She had taken the blow, but much higher than anyone would ever expect, her eye had been pierced by the kunai and was now pouring out blood, it sputtered out every now and then. She breathed in a rough breath.
"hhhhhhuuuuu..." she moaned in a rough sort of way, she moved her good eyes to look into Itachi's, it was burning with the purple light. Itachi didn't move.
"No.. YOTSU!" Gaara opened his eyes to see Yotsu standing in front of him. 
"Yotsu?" he muttered. He saw a large pool of blood on the ground, yotsu in a crouching position, and the side of her face covered in blood. Gaara saw Itachi's face, it was devistated.
"Yotsu! I'm so sorry! Please! Forgive me!! Please! I'm begging with my life!" he begged. Yotsu didn't move. Gaara moved his feet, coming to the side of Yotsu.
"Yotsu, what hap-" he stopped. Her eye that wasn't stabbed was bright purple, blazing into Itachi's. He stumbled back a bit, Yotsu swished her hand out and pushed him to the ground.
"Stay... down.." she growled. Itachi got to his knees.
"Yotsu! Please! Forgive me!! I didn't mean to hurt you!!" he cried out. Yotsu made no move. A sizziling sound was heard, her eye began to heal itself. It popped back to what it was before, but still bled. Yotsu was breathing heavily. She stood straight up.
"Itachi... leave... Gaara alone... he took... me in..... a .... stranger.. " she trailed off. her eyes returned to the normal sea blue/ green color. Her face was covered in guilt.
"Please Itachi... he didn't hurt me. He only took care of me. Please come back with me!" she reached for his hand. Itachi snapped up into his place.
"Why? Why don't you want me to kill him? You love seeing someone important die, especially when I do it!! Why stop me??" he quesitoned, his eyes crazy with rage. yotsu shivered. She took caution.
"Itachi.. please don't act like this! I'm telling the truth! The only reason why any of this started is because I ran away! I passed out in the desert because I was dehydrated!! Please Itachi!! Don't go into a crazy mood!" she pleaded. Itachi's eyes narrowed.
"You... you're protecting him? Why? Why aren't you on my side? You are my love, and yet you side with this... this man... and go against me. Why?" Itachi's eyes made Yotsu freeze in fear.
"No.. itachi don't... Please! Don't do it! You know what happens when you do things like this! PLEASE!!" she screamed. Gaara didn't know what to do, he stayed on the ground. Itachi moved towards Yotsu, grabbing her shoulders.
"If you love me... truely love me.... then let me do this! Say that you will!" he whispered creuly.
"Itach... I... I can't! He took me in when i was almost dead! I owe him!! He took me in, let me stay here, you know what sort of chaos i cause all the time!! Please! don't!!" she pleaded again. Itachi put his head against hers, their noses almost touching.
"Yotsu... don't act like that... I know you want him dead.... I know you do..." he whispered, a crazy smile spread across his lips. Yotsu's eyes widened in fear.
"Itachi! Please! Don't do this!! I hate it when you-!" Itachi grasped her throat.
"You betrayed me Yotsu... I can't stand betrayal." his eyes were crazy and his grin was evil. Gaara couldn't believe what was happening. yotsu didn't make a move. She stayed where she was. Itachi lifted her up off the ground. She grasped his arm, her air was restricted.
"Itachi!" she gasped. He stared at her with crazy and hating eyes. He tightened his grip.
"You... betrayed me!" he yelled. Gaara heard her neck start to snap. Gaara moved his sand around Itachi's ankles, yotsu saw him.
"GAARA NO!! STAY OUT OF IT!!" she yelled. He paused, the sand moved back to the ground. She closed her eyes. Itachi tightened his grip.


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeep! Itachi! Gaaaraaaaaa! Yotsu? wtf's going on? i hope Itachi chills and doesn't kill poor Yotsu


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

Wait...if her eye came back...then, would she come back to life?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

i dunno..
READ!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu closed her eyes as Itachi tightened his grip around her neck.
"Itachi... Please... stop.." she gasped out. He ignored her. His eyes were crazy, sharingan was piercing. She gasped for breath, her face turned red.
"I'm.. I'm sorry... Itachi.. kun..." she gasped out. The wind began to pick up, she flashed open her eyes, the searing purple light blinded the surrounding area. Itachi kept his grip, but yotsu's grip tightened around his arm.
"Itachi.... let go.." a voice called. She snapped his arm. He screamed in pain and dropped her onto the ground. Her body floated in the air for a breif moment, suspended like a puppet. Then Yotsu fell to the ground gently. Her eyes closed, the light faded away.
Gaara looked up, he had been blinded by the light, but when it faded, he saw what happened. Itachi was on the ground, clutching his arm in pain, it was bleeding and twisted in an agonizing position. Yotsu was on the ground, her face a little peaceful. He inched towards her motionless body.
"Yotsu.. yotsu?" he shook her slightly. She moved a little.
"Gaara?" she whispered. He was relieved. He tried to pick her up with his sand to carry her to the hospital, but a rough fist punched his face.
"GET AWAY FROM HER!!" itachi bellowed. He grabbed her neck and lifted her in the air.
"I'LL NEVER ALLOW ANYTHING TO GET AWAY FROM ME!" he screamed. His injured arm hung by his side. Gaara stumbled to his feet.
"LET HER GO!!" he yelled. Itachi kicked him down, his eyes still on Yotsu. Yotsu struggled to open her eyes.
"Itachi... let go... please.." she gasped out. Her eyes were flashing purple from time to time.
"Don't you try that again... I know what it does." he growled. Yotsu started swinging her feet.
"Please.." itachi gripped her neck tightly. She grimaced. A flash of chakra went through her foot, she sent it flying into itachi's stomach. He let go of her neck, letting her fall to the ground heavily.
"You witch!" He yelled. Gaara inched his way to Yotsu again.
"you have to go!" he whispered. yotsu refused to move.
"If a fight starts... i finish it." she replied. She stood on her feet shakily. 
"Yotsu! Get away from him! He can't help you now!" Itachi bellowed. He threw kunai from his good arm at Gaara, he dodged them with help from his sand, carrying him a little ways away. Itachi grinned.
"Now he's mine.." he flashed and appeared behind Gaara, a sword in his good hand.
"NOW DIE!!" he swung the sword at his neck. Yotsu flung her whole bodyweight against his arm to stop him. Itachi glared at her. 
"PLEASE STOP IT ITACHI!! I LOVE HIM!!" she screamed. His eyes went blank, widening in disbelief. Gaara was shocked silent. Itachi growled.
"You.. you love him? And me.. you hate me now? Is that it? Huh? You switched your feelings? HUH?" he threw her to the ground. 
"No itachi! I do love you!! I do!! Please believe me!!" she began to cry.
"Then why do you love him?"
"I'm sorry! It's just... he treated me so much like you did! I just couldn't help it! I fell in love with him..." she trailed off. Itachi glared at her.
"Then... I will have to kill gaara now.. he stole you from me.." he turned to gaara. Yotsu looked up, and struggled to her feet.
"NO!"
"Gaara... you stole her.. now you WILL die.." Itachi picked up his sword.
"ITACHI!! NO PLEASE!! STOP!!" she clung to him, hugging and crying into his cloak. itach walked slowly towards Gaara, who was groveling on the ground.
"Stop Itachi! I can't stand losing someone else! PLEASE!! STOP!!" she cried again. Yotsu gripped his cloak tighter. She moved his arm away, he gripped her arm, pulling her away.
"Stop..." she whispered in tears. She pushed herself against him and forced her lips to his. Itachi stopped walking. He dropped the sword. He hesitated at first, then embraced Yotsu, pushing her face closer to his own. Gaara saw Yotsu's arm move up with something in her hand.
"yotsu?" gaara whispered. She lifted her hand up to reveal a small knife.
"Itachi... im sorry.." she stabbed the knife into his back. He stared into her eyes. yotsu lowered her eyes in shame and tears flowed heavily. Blood ran down his chin. He fell to the ground, reaching for Yotsu.
"Yotsu.. you..." he stutterd out. Gaara continued to stare at the scene. He didn't know what to do. Yotsu turned away, her eyes full of shame.
"itachi.. forgive..me .. im sorry..." she gripped her arms. She fell to her knees next to him.



"I'm so sorry..." she whispered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

I'm speechless...


----------



## Stephen (May 23, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'm speechless...



yeah me too but i wanna see what happens next this is really good


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

MMORE, UN!!!

Here's a pic of Deidara...


And, a vid of...you guessed it...Gaara doin the hamster dance...


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2008)

wtf? Itachi! noooo! he can't die!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

hey.... mine.. story..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu cried next to Itachi, he was reacing for her still, barely breathing, blood curtelling from her mouth.
"Yotsu... you... you..." he stuttered. She clung her arms, her nails digging into her skin. She began mumbling to herself in some rythem. Gaara recognized it as a lullaby.
"Listen little ones, listen little ones, can't you hear, listen listen... can't you hear.. the call of the wind above, listen listen the wind is here. Listen listen, the wind is near. 
Listen listen, little ones. Listen to mother earth. She calls and calms, all is to be well. Sleep tight sleep now little ones.. sleep now.. be so calm.. be so calm.. the ones who call are ones you love..." she kept mumbling. Itachi grinned a little.
"At least... I can.... hear that... one... more... time.." he stopped moving, his fingers resting on hers. 
Gaara finally sucked in a breath. It was over... the nightmare was done. Yotsu bit her lip and grasped Itachi's hand.
"Itachi!" she wept into it. Then, a chuckle was heard. a figure with his hood over his face stepped out from the shadows.
"What a nice ending that would be." he said. Gaara gasped. Yotsu looked up, clinging to Itachi's hand. The figure rushed to her side.
"Come now.... That was only a test... would i really do something like that..." the man put his hand under her chin and lifted her head up, his lips meeting hers. Yotsu gasped.
"I...Itachi...?" she glanced at the dead body.
"It's only Kabuto's replacment jutsu.. that's all... come now Yotsu.. time to head home.." he lifted her up. Gaara stumbled back.
"now gaara.... you must realize you can't see her again. Since she said she loved you due to the fact of how kindly you treated her. Not the first time really. Here's the problem.. those she says she loves die... I'm just lucky... It's happened before believe me. I hold nothing whatsoever against you. It's just... to not see her again is the best thing.. for your lifes sake." Itachi said. He flipped something down at his feet.
"Just so you don't get lonely.." he disappeared with Yotsu hugging on his shoulder. Gaara took what was at his feet and opened it. There was a picture of yotsu grinning and a scroll. There was a note.
_Gaara...
This little scroll is the main key for you to talk to Yotsu without damaging your future. It will allow you to talk to Yotsu, leave 'messages' and even send little gifts... nothing big though. Believe Gaara, her saying she loves someone has indeed happened before. I'm not jealous or upset, it's just telling me that she is nowhere near death. I'm sure you're wondering.. I'll give you one simple clue..
Orochimaru.

Good luck to you.
Itachi Uchiha _

Gaara's eyes narrowed.
"Orochimaru?" he wondered what he meant. Especially the part of her loving someone else means she is nowhere near death. He decieded to find out.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I'm confused now...XP does Yotsu have a curse seal in her eyes? or, is it a virus?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

hey... you heard the note!! orochimaru!! ok! it'll come later! me no tell yet.


----------



## Stephen (May 24, 2008)

Okay i can't wait to see more


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

kk...just thinking out loud, that's all...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

it's ok shibo... have some sake.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara examined what was in the scroll. a large circle and a bunch of sealing markings. There was also a small oval next to the large circle. He didn't know how to use it. Then, all of a sudden, the circle shown a bright light.
"_He.. Hello? HELLO??? GAARA!! PICK UP!!!!_" Yotsu's voice rang out. Gaara stared at the light.
"_COME ON!!! Give the dog a bone!! COME ON!! PICK UP!! Oh i know... you don't know how to use it!! Oh, that explains a lot.. ok, the little oval next to the big.. light thingy, bit you thumb, put it on there. NOW!! IM IMPATIENT!_" she yelled. Gaara bit his thumb and spoke into the light.
"Uh.. Yotsu?"
"YEAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" she screamed. an image came through.
"GAARA!! YEAH!! TALK!!" she clapped her hands. 
"Uh.. are you recovering alright?"
"Oh yes, itachi always tests me like that every now and then. Are you feeliin ok now? No diesease?" she asked. Gaara grinned a little.
"No. What makes  you think that?"
"nothing..." she smiled a little.
"GIFT EXCHANGE!!"
"Wait, wha?"
"GIFTY FOR YOU!!" she pushed a small box through the light, gaara grabbed it out of the air. 
"NOW GIFT FOR ME!!" she clapped.
"No gift for me? you didn't know did you?" she pouted. Gaara thought for a minute.
"I have a gift, come closer to the circle." he said. She put her face right over the circle. Gaara put his face into the light, his lips found hers. she pulled away slowly.
"Wow.. some how that's better from far away.... uh... best gifty ever!" she made a little ek sound. 
"open yours!!" she said. Gaara opened the box.
"What's this?" he held up a small thing that looked like an ortament.
"It's an emergency medical kit!" she said.
"It's really small.."
"Don't put any blood on it."
"Huh?"
"It's to heal your wounds!! It activates by the touch of blood. so.. beware.." she made an eerie whistle sound. He laughed a little.
"I know i need this!" he said. He put the kit into his kunai pouch.
"Mk... i haves to go gaara, i talk to you... well when i do, BYES!!" she waved. The light disappeared.
"STill just like a little kid." he chuckled.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

*jumps up and down* horray horray Itachi's alive! yay!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Yay!! Itachi AND Yotsu are alive!!!


----------



## Stephen (May 25, 2008)

Yay everyone's alive i wanna see more


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

mk... blah and ...................... blah


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara went outside for a little walk, he was trying to think of a way to get what he needed out of Yotsu, why that orochimaru dealt with her. 

yotsu was sitting impatiently in the cave. 
"Mmm!! Two hours!! THat's the rule! TWO HOURS!!" she rapped her fingers on her knee.
"DAMMIT!! I CAN'T WAIT!!" she yelled, echoing through the cave, she reached for the scroll, a metal tail swatted her hand.
"No."
"But!"
"No."
"B.. BUt!!!"
"No."
" Pwease????"
"what the hell?"
"Pwease sasori popperdodly?" she said ith a pouty voice.
"Uh.... no..... you told me to stop you for two hours and im doing so."
"PWEASE??" Yotsu hugged sasori's puppets neck.
"No!! GET OFF ME!!" 
Yotus opened up his puppet.
"Pwe-  WHAT THE HELL??" she screamed. Sasori was in a lab outfit.
"IS THAT A METH LAB??"
"HEY!! KAKUZU TOLD ME TO AND I DON'T WANT TROUBLE NOW GET OUT!!" he slammed the puppet shut. Yotsu gave a nasty look at sasori.
"I am soooo turning you in.."
"You wouldn't dare.."
"PEIN!!! SASORI HAS A ME-MMM!!!" she was cut off by sasori's puppet hand.
"SHUT UP!! What do you want??"
"Let me use it." she said. SAsori sighed.
"Alright! Fine! Im out of here.." he left the cave. Yotsu grabbed the scroll and bit her thumb, the light returned to the circle.
"GAARA!!!" she yelled into it.

The scroll bounced inside of Gaara's desk, making a thumping noise. It bursted through the desk and landed on the floor, it unraveled, the light bursted out.
"_GAARA!!!_" Yotsu's voice rang out. Konkuro past through the office.
"What the hell?"
"_GAARA!! PICK UP THE SCROLL!!_" yotsu screamed. Konkuro sighed. 
"ok.. uh... how do you work this thing again?" he examined the scroll.
"_GAARA!! PUT YOU FREAKIN THUMB THAT'S BITTEN ON THE OVAL!!_" she yelled. konkuro bit his thumb. he was about to speak.
"THERE WE GO!! HIYAS GAARA!!" she cheered. 
"Hey, uh, yotsu, this is konkuro!" he said.
"AGH!! OUT OUTOUT!! WHERE IS GAARA?" she yelled.
"Out. Do  you want me to get him?"
"YES!! take the scroll with you! but don't roll it up." she said. Konkuro picked up the scroll and headed out to get gaara.

Gaara thought about what he would ask Yotsu.
"I'll just bring it up by saying itachi metioned it... yea..." he nodded.
"Now i'll know-"
"GAARA!!" konkuro's voice rang out. Gaara stood up and saw Konkuro running towards him.
"Hey gaara, yot-"
"I know how I'm going to find out why orochimaru deals with her! I'll find out!"
"Uh.. gaara... yotsu is on the scroll.." konkuro pointed at the light on the scroll.
"You... want to ask me about..." she muttered. Gaara gaped trying to find words.
"I'm sorry......." the light disappeared from the scroll. Konkuro looked up.
"I'm going to... leave now.. back in your office right?" gaara nodded. 

Yotsu bit her lip.
"Why did he find out about that?" she sobbed.
"If i told him.. i don't know what he would think of me!" she sobbed into her hands. Itachi kneeled down beside her.
"Yotsu.. just calm down... he would have found out sooner or later.." he whispered in her hair. She threw herself onto him, sobbing into his cloak.
"Itachi.. what.. what would have happened? what.. what would have happened if i told??" she sobbed. 
"I don't think would think anything different of you. He would love you just the way you are, just like me." he whispered, petting her head. She hugged him.
"Come on... it's almost time for your afternoon nap." he muttered, yotsu cleared her eyes and made a pouting face.
"I don't like the naps!!" she said.
"Stop acting like a little kid!" he teased, tweaking her nose. she grinned.
"Will you nap with me?" she made a puppy dog face. He laughed.
"Ok, but no.. 'gripping'."
"Aw!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Yotsu...
Shibo: Kitty naps are fun...
You're telling me...


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2008)

nap with Itachi! where do i sign in? i wanna i wanna!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

Yotsu: MINE!! you no get itachi!!! NAH!! XP


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu snuggled up to Itachi. He had taken off his shirt but stayed in his pants. Yotsu had just changed into sleepwear.
"You are realllllyyyy comfortable to sleep on..." she murmured, grinning. Itachi put his arm around her back.
"Aren't you suppose to be asleep?" he whispered. Yotsu made a kid face and pushed her nose into his chest.
"Ow!! You know that's the spot i got stabbed!!"
"Exactly! I don't want to go to sleep yet!" she whined. Itachi grinned and kissed her cheek. She snuggled up to him, curling into a small ball against him.
"Itachi?"
"Hm?"
"How did you react.. in your mind... when you found out about me?" she said. Itachi thought about it for a second.
"Not much. I just thought it explained your behavior and it made sense that Orochimaru did that to you. Maybe... the treatment was way too harsh.. but it made sense of what he did and you behavior. It all links." he answered. Yotsu hummed.
"Good.." Itachi kissed her head and held her close.

Gaara slumped in his chair.
"Now what do I do??" he muttered. 
"I don't really know gaara... you seemed to have touched her senseitive spot. You should wait until she calls. Just to be safe." Temari said. Gaara sighed.
"I know pasts dealing with orochimaru are hard adn difficult to live with, but... from her tone... it must have been really bad.." he said. Gaara closed his eyes.
"I'll probably won't hear her for about a month!" 
"Oh gaara! She still loves you! You heard her! If  she stopped loving you, from that note, she would be near death!" temari said, trying to comfort gaara. He nodded.
"I guess... but we don't know for sure.." he muttered. There was a knock at the door.
"Come in!" he called. Sasuke, sakura, hinata, and naruto came in. Naruto leapt to gaara's side.
"HEY!! Gaara!!" he cheered. Gaara stood up and shook his hand.
"So, vacation i presume?"
"Yep! Time for some sun bathing!" sakura cheered, hugging sasuke. Hinata blushed.
"Uh.. naruto.. treat Gaara- sama with more respect!" she whispered. Naruto put his arm around her waist, kissing her cheek.
"It's ok! We're best buds!" he laughed.
"That reminds me. Temari! Hinata right here needs to get some tips on warm weather dresswear. She wants to learn how to make clothes on needed conditions." Naruto said. Temari stood up.
"That's something everyone needs to learn. Sure thing, i'll help you hinata! Just come with me!" she walked out the door. Sasuke put a small scroll on the desk.
"We found this on our way here... a little note i think. We can't open it. Sealed up tight." he said. Gaara examined it.
_The handwriting!_ Gaara bit his thumb and placed it on the center of the seal, it shone brightly, then burned away, opening the scroll.
"Wow.. never thought to do that.." sakura said. 
"It's a specific blood type seal.." he muttered. Gaara opened the scroll a little bit, a voice screamed out.
"GGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!" yotsu's voice screeched. He closed to scroll.
"What the fuck was that???" sasuke said, uncovering his ears.
"It was louder than naruto!!" sakura yelled. 
"I don't really know...." Gaara said, a little dazed. He put the scroll in his desk.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Shibo:...snuggling fun...^__^
I don't want to-
Shibo: IT WAS WHEN I WAS 4!! I got tired alot...
Oh, well...this song might help you think of ideas if you get writer's block...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

humph.... on wednesday to friday i won't be on... so... yeah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu yawned and stretched in her bed. She rubbed her eyes.
"I'm... i'm sleepy...." she yawned again. itachi sat up and started rubbing her shoulders, Yotsu began to pur.
"Oh! I guess i got a good spot!" he chuckled.
"Yeah.... :3 " Yotsu let her head go limp.
"You know you neck'll hurt after that." Itachi said.
"Sleepy..."
"I'll wake you up.." he leaned on Yotsu, pulling her head to his. She hugged him and rested her head on his shoulder. Itachi pulled her up to him. 
"Mmmm... warmm....." she purred softly.
"Itachi?"
"Yes?"
"Have you ever heard of the Gay barbie song?"
"....."
"Itachi?" she looked up to see itachi biting his lip, holding back laughter.
"You know when you do that your stomach fluctuates." she poked his stomach.
"Sorry! HA!! My brother is terrified of that song! HA!!"
"Really?"
"Yea... past experience.." he chuckled. Yotsu grinned evily.
"Don't you even try!" he threw her on a pillow.
"MM!! But i want to!!"
"Shhh..... it's still nap time.." he layed down next to her, putting his arms around her back. she traced his muscles on his stomach.
"OF CRAP!!! I COMPLETLY FORGOT!!" she flew out of bed, somehow still gripping itachi's arms, dragging him with her.
"AH!! AH!! THIS HURTS!!" he yelled, yotsu slung him over her shoulder.
"NO TIME!! DAMMIT! DAMMIT!! I FORGOT!!" she slammed her butt on the couch and pulled a scroll out from under neath. Itachi rubbed his legs and made himself comfotable next to her.
"Oh... You still want to tell him?" he said. Yotsu nodded.
"If it makes him feel better. I haven't recorded the entire thing yet. So if he opens it he'll get cut off at 'And then he'. So I don't want that to happen." She started writing on the scroll. He put his arm around her.
"If you need comfort im right here."
"Thanks Itachi- kun.." she kissed his lips. 

Gaara pulled out the scroll again. It was glowing.
"Hm?" he opened it.
"_Gaara!! I'm going to tell you in this recording about... orochimaru... and all that stuff.... if i studder.. don't be surprised! It's hard for me._" Yotsu's voice said. He left it open and listened to what was being told in the 'recording'.

"There! All done!" Yotsu closed the scroll and put it back under the couch.
"Ugh!! Not fun at all! I hope he got it all." yotsu said. Itachi hugged her.
"He did. I know it." he whispered in her ear. She gripped his arms and pushed her lips to his. Itachi embraced her and licked her tounge. he layed her down on the couch and rubbed her arms.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Waahhhhhhhhhh....I'm gonna be so lonely...

...I want to see's Gaara's reaction!!!*pouts*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh ....... idk


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara listened to what yotsu was saying, his eyes were wide in disbelief. Yotsu stopped talking.
"So.. i guess that's it... it was so harsh... i can't believe she's still alive after all of that!" He muttered. After all she had explained, her eyes had been removed over ten times, her skull opened twice, and her nervous system gone nuts over fifty times. Gaara was sccared for life. He looked at the picture of the smiling Yotsu.
"I can't believe she can smile after that..." he muttered. 

Yotsu went to pein.
"Pein sensei!!!" she yelled outside his bedroom door. There was some movement and shuffling behind it.
"WHAT?!?!?" peins voice yelled.
"I'm going for a while!! Be back in a few days!!" she yelled to the door.
"STAY AWAY FROM THE AREA I TOLD YOU NOT TO GO TO!"
"I'M NOT GOING TO THE SOUND VILLAGE!!" she yelled back. Pein threw something at the door.
"GO!" he yelled. She grinned and decided to say something that would tick him off big time.
"IS KONAN ENJOYING IT AS MUCH AS YOU????!!!" she yelled, she flew away from the door.
"YOTSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" pein screamed after her. Yotsu giggled and sprinted out of the cave. Itachi caught her around the waist.
"Where are you going to without a goodbye kiss?" he kissed her lips. She hugged his neck and brought him closer to her. They broke apart when tobi ran up to them.
"BYE YOTSU- CHAN!!" he cried out. He hugged yotsu. 
"Uh tobi? Deidara is over there... way over there..."
"DEIDARA SENPAI!!!" he skipped away. Yotsu sprinted out of the cave after saying bye to itachi. 

Yotsu finally saw the sand village in her sights.
"GAARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" she yelled. The guards ran out of her way and flattened themselves against the wall to let her through. She leapt up to the kage building, tapping on the window.
"hello?" she looked in, there was no one there. She walked down the side of the building.
"Hello?" she called. Sand crept up her ankles. Then pulled her up in the air.
"AH AH!! OH GOD OH GOD!!! AHHHHHHH!!!" she screamed. Gaara came out from behind a building.
"I thought you weren't allowed to see me anymore?"
"AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!" she kept screaming. Gaara laughed. 
"Come on! It's not that bad!" he said, swinging her side to side gently.
"AHH!! NO FUN!!!"
"And what are you doing here?"
"I miss you!! AHH!! NOT FUN!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!" she fell from the sand and was caught again.
"Oh. So kind!" he teased, she stuck her tounge out. Gaara put her down.
"NOT FUN!!!" she screamed. He laughed, his eyes closed and tears going down his face. He fell to the ground with Yotsu on top of him.
"Grr!!" she said playingly. He sucked in a breath, yotsu kissed him.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

SURPRISE!!XD I like surprise kisses...today i got kissed by this random boy at school...it was creepy, but funny...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

im not going to be here wed- fri, so... chappy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu kissed gaara right smack dab on the lips. Gaara blinked and was a bit dazed by the action. She broke away and hugged gaara, sitting him up.
"Missed you!!" she whispered. Gaara hugged her back.
"That's nice..." he said. Yotsu sniffed the air.
"I smell..... pie.." she said, standing up, still holding onto gaara.
"You're.. uh.. you're still-"
"It's apple pie!"
"Hey, yotsu, you're-"
"PIE!!" she ran off, dragging gaara behind her. He skipped across the sand, skidding his pants with dirt. 
"OW OW OW!!" he yelled, his own sand caught up and went under him, making a little platform for him to lay on.
"PIE!!" she yelled.
"Gez.... You really like pie don't you?"
"PIEEE!!" she screamed. She skidded to a halt, gaara almost flew into her. 
"yum.." she licked her lips.
"Can you let go of me now?" he said. She let go of him and grabbed the pie that was in the window.
"PIE!" she screamed. She sat down and took a piece.
"Itadakimasu!!!" she said. gaara put sand in her mouth.
"MMM!!" She whined. He took the pie away and put back where it was. She pouted. He picked her up and set her on the ground. She turned away from him.
"What?"
"Pie!!" she muttered. He laughed.
"Alright.... pie when we get back." he said.
"No!! Pie now!!" she whined. He sighed, he sweapt her off of her feet and took her back to the kage mansion.
"NOO!!! I WANT PIE!!!" she yelled. Kicking her feet as she did so. 

"Ok, stay here, don't do anything, and you'll get pie." gaara said. He closed the door and left. She was biting her finger. She slipped off her sandels and went outside.
"Ok... let's see how long i can go without my head bursting!!" she said, she jumped off the balcony and caught herself with her toes. She hung upside down.

Gaara came back with an apple pie.
"Hey Yotsu, i hope you like apple cause- Yotsu?" he looked around. He saw the balcony door was open.
"Oh no.." he ran to the balcony, he looked from the edge.
"YOTSU!!" he yelled. 
"Pie?" he heard her voice. He looked to his right.
"Oh my god... what the hell are you doing?" he said. He face was beet red and her arms hang down.
"Do you have pie?" she said. Gaara handed her the pie, she grabbed it and shoved it in her face.
"YUM!!"
"That's... never mind.." he muttered. She flipped up and sat on the edge of the balcony, balancing on her toes.
"I love... pie!!!" she cheered. There was some pie left in the tin, she pulled gaara over and scooped some of it out and shoved it on his mouth.
"Yeah!!"
"Ugh!!" he spat out. She made a sad face. Gaara sighed, he put some of the pie in his mouth. She clapped.
"PIE!!" she leaned in a kissed him. Then she did something really strange, she forced her tounge in his mouth and licked up the pie. He blinked and blushed heavily. She pulled herself back and licked her lips and fingers.
"Yum!" she winked. Gaara blushed. 
"Gaara?"
"What?"
"After.. listening to that... stuff.... what do you think of me?" she asked.
"Hmm... well for one, im surprised you haven't commited suicide yet and two... im surprised you haven't gone nuts, killed me, everyone here, everyone anywhere and then commited suicide." he said. Yotsu made a sad face.
"Other than that, i think you are much more.... attractive.." he said, grinning a little. Yotsu raised her eyebrows.
"A.. Attractive?" 
"Yes." he replied. Yotsu blinked, then suddenly kissed gaara on the lips.
"Really?" she whispered. He nodded, she licked his cheek. 
"You sure?" she whispered again. He nodded and put his arms around her waist. He grinned, her tounge slid out of her mouth and slid around gaara's head, then licked his neck. he shivered a little.
"Gaara.. did that scare you?" she muttered, her tounge coming back in her mouth.
"Not really... it felt good." he muttered. He pushed his lips agaisnt hers.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: Kissy scene...
Kissey scene...
Shibo and me: Copy cat...


----------



## Stephen (May 29, 2008)

i want more this is heating up


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2008)

wow! kissey kissey! and that tongue thing was just like Oro! seriously! and where is Itachi? wtf he should go and see what Yotsu's doing with Gaara


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

oi oi OI!! calms z mindz dark.... it's okz... remember what he said!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara embraced Yotsu and pushed his hands against her back, pushing her against him. She closed her eyes and began to pur again. he chuckled.
"What?"
"You pur a lot you know that?" he said. 
"I can stop if you want."
"It's okay... it sets a little more mood up.." he petted her hair. She grinned and purred deeply in her throat. Yotsu put her head against his chest.
"Gaara..." she muttered softly. He grinned, her purring was vibrating against his chest. 
"Gaara....?" she asked quietly. 
"Yes?"
"I know this is personal but.... what was you wife like?" she asked, pulling her head away from him and looking at him with a straight face. He froze. He heart skipped a beat.
"She...." his face darkened, a frown appeared apon his face. yotsu made a sad face.
"I'm sorry.." she murmured. Gaara grasped her arm before she could turn away.
"She was... almost just like you.." he muttered. Yotsu gasped. She froze up. Gaara pulled her to him and kissed her.
"That must be why i love you so much..." he muttered in her ear. she relaxed a little bit and hugged him, her eyes suddenly flashed purple. She pulled away, looking out to the desert.
"What is it?" he asked. He saw her eyes. 
"There must be something wrong.." he muttered. She blinked.
"Itachi...." she whispered. Her face grew angry.
"Those heartless.. BASTARDS!!" she screamed. she flew through the air and ran straight out of the sand village, to where itachi was, fighting for his life. 

"Itachi... come on. You have killed Kisame... you do know we Needed him to Get orochimaru's secrets from his Water bounded LAIR!!" sasori roared. Deidara threw clay bombs at him, pein and konan attacked him from both his blind spots. Kakuzu and Hidan were working to get some of his blood, fresh for hidans ritual.
"He.. He violated my love with Yotsu.. He DESERVED IT!!" itachi spat out. Itachi had many stabs and wounds on him, his body was pouring blood. 
"Listen.. and listen well itachi... Yotsu is currently in the sand village... she won't come... That's because Gaara is there.. She went there because she loves him. She has found another to belong to.. You itachi... now... are usless." pein said. Itachi blasted a fireball at him.
"DON'T YOU DARE SAY THAT!!" he yelled. 
"Just face it itachi, you have been replaced by another.. Yotsu left you, un!" deidara taunted. Itachi threw shuriken.
"SHUT UP!!" he roared. Sasori slashed him with his tail.
"Face it.. she doesn't love you at all anymore.." he muttered. Itachi gripped his side.
"No.."
"She has another to love.. someone more passionate and younger than you.." konan said.
"No.."
"She's abandoned you. She won't come." kakuzu said.
"No..!" 
"you are..... old trash now, itachi.." hidan grinned. Itachi spat out blood.
"No!!" he fell to his knees. Hidan stepped forward.
"Oh im soo going to enjoy torturing you to your death.." he laughed. He reached his syth to itachi. something hit against it.
"GET AWAY FROM HIM!!" yotsu's voice rang out. She leapt in front of itachi. Hidan stepped back.
"Shit.. her eyes are going nuts now.." he muttered. Yotsu grasped itachi and kissed his cheek.
"I'm sorry itachi!" she whispered. He panted.
"Yotsu!" he said, his eyes were going blank.
"Don't give up yet itachi! Stick through it! For me!!" she whispered. Pein grabbed her shirt collar.
"move!! You stupid slime!!" he threw her across the room.
"Gah!! ITACHI!!" she screamed. Zetsu's vines strapped her down to the ground.
"Shut up.."
"You insolent fool!" both sides said. she struggled against the vines, she began to growl.
"Pein!! Stop!! You know what.... will happen if yotsu... is contained like that!! You know!!! LET HER GO! GAH!" pein kicked itachi.
"Alright hidan.. you ready yet?"
"Yea yea! Time for some screaming of pain!! HAHA!!" he laughed, he reached out his syth.
"ITACHI!!" tears streamed down her face. 

Gaara ran through the forest.
"She said itachi's name.. and her eyes... he must be getting beat up bad.." he muttered.
"I'm going to help her." he said. he focused his mind and searched for any sign of itachi's or yotsu's chakra.
"there!" he ran faster through the trees, he leapt to a clearing.
"It must be under the ground.." he muttered. he made his sand bury into the ground, to create a tunnel for him to go into.

"Hidan... Don't you do it!!" itachi yelled.
"You know what will happen!!" he yelled. Hidan smirked.
"Like i give a rats ass about that shit." he slashed his syth across itachi's face, leaving a thin line of blood. he lifted it up and licked it.
"Yum...." he chuckled evily. his face and body turned into a mosters outfit. His skin took the appearance of a skeleton. He stepped back into a circle and grinned. Yotsu screamed. He took out a pipe.
"Hehehe... one." he shoved it into his gut, gasping in glee. Itachi realed in pain.
"ITACHI!!" yotsu cried. Hidan grinned a laughed, took out the pipe and rammed it in his stomach again. Itachi clutched his stomach, gasping in pain, blood pouring from the wound.
"ITACHI! NO!!!!!!" she screamed. The vines began to snap a little.
"ITACHI!"
"DIE!!" hidan laughed and wretched to pipe to his heart. something stopped hidan, his eyes widened. He look over at Yotsu, shaking.
"You.. you.." he gasped, his eyes were full of fear.
"AHH!!!" yotsu sprang from zetsu's vines and launched herself onto hidan, pushing him out of his circle.
"DIE!!!!" she screamed, her eyes were blinded by the purple egale shape. her hair ruffled, her teeth grew sharper, her hands into claws.
"Y.. Yotsu.." itachi panted. She raked her hand across hidans neck, blood splurted out.
"Danger!! Danger!! Mission... DESTROY ALL THREATS TO SYSTEMS OF SERVICE." she said in a mechanical voice, she stood up, purple chakra blazed from her skin. Itachi gaped. 
"Y..Yotsu!" Yotsu clamly walked to pein. His rinnengan bright in his eyes.
"Don't even try it.." he muttered. Yotsu pausded, then leapt away, rocks fell from the ceiling, sand splahed onto the ground, pushing pein back. gaara appeared.
"Itachi?" he called. He saw what was going on.
"What the hell.."
"LOOK OUT!!" itachi yelled. Gaara put up a sand wall in time for zetsus attack. yotsu flashed by gaara.
"Yotsu.." he gaped. she sprang straight at zetsu, sending him crashing against to wall. She sprouted a pair of demon like wings. her hair grew frizzy, and dirty. Her clothes morphed with her silent transformation. She turned into a minon of hell itself. She looked up. Her eyes grew bigger and more vibrant, more vicious, she snarled, her teeth sharper than the sharpest kunai or chakra. She sprang at pein, knocking him down. 
"HAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" she screamed. Pein was paralyzed. She slashed his stomach adn crashed him against the wall, his head splitting open. Konan covered her veiw with paper and attacked. Yotsu grabbed her wrist.
"GET OFF!!" konan yelled, kicking her. She twisted konan's wrist and then threw her to the wall. 
Gaara stared in awe at yotsu's act. She attacked everything that moved.. but not him or itachi.
"Gaara..." itachi gasped. He went to his side.
"I'm... im going to die soon... please... just.. stop yotsu.. take this.. it'll help.. i hope.." he gasped. Gaara pressed his sand to itachi's wounds to make them stop bleeding.
"Alright.." he muttered. He looked up and gaped at what was there in front of him. all the akatsuki members were realling in pain on the verge of death on the ground, yotsu, standing silent and covered in blood, in the middle of it all. He walked catiously to her.
"Yotsu?" he murmured. She flashed her head to him. there was an eerie feeling in the air.
"Yotsu.. calm down.. this might help you!" he said. She looked at what was in his hand. 

_"I... I got this from... pein... for in case.. she went nuts again... it should help!"
"I got it... I'll get her calmed down." Gaara nodded. Itachi grabbed his wrist.
"If i die before she.. comes back... tell her that.... I love her.. with all my heart and soul.."_
Gaara clutched the paper in his hand. He walked towards yotsu, holding it up. She cringed backwards. Gaara gripped her wrist, she screamed. He slapped the paper on her neck and leapt backwards, yotsu clawed at the paper. Purple flames enveloped her, she was only a dark shape in the flames. her scream rang throughout the cave, making stones fall everywhere. He gaped at the dark shaped move and change, into something bigger.. more violent. The flames slowly dyed down. a whimpering was heard. Gaara stepped to yotsu's side.
"Yotsu?" he touched her back, a claw flashed across his chest, making him bleed, another held his, a tounge licked the blood. A face appeared on Yotsu's head, it had huge eyes, teeth gleaming with silivia and a grin so evil it was chilling to look. 
"yotsu!! What the hell?"
"*Come now... come now!! come with me.. hell is fun!! I LIVE IT ALL THE DAY LONG!! You get to feast on blood.. and sleep in flames.. isn't that fun? CAKAKAKA!!*" She cackled in a terrifying voice. Gaara stepped back, her grip tightened.
"*FOOL!! DO you think the old yotsu is still here?? NO!! I-! OH NO!! AHHH!!!*" the face sizzled away to show yotsu's.
"Gaara!" she gasped, gaara gripped her cheek with a hand.
"Yotsu!!" he smiled. Yotsu grinned, her teeth gleaming, she sank her teeth into Gaara's neck.
"Y.. Yotsu!!" he gaped. 
*"don't worry... it only takes a few second for you to DIE!! HAHAHA!!*" She sucked out the blood in his body. Gaara began feeling light headed.
"Yotsu.." he whispered. Itachi grasped her arm.
"Yotsu.. im sorry." he rammed a sleek sword into her back. The demon broke away from gaara.
"YOU!!!!" it screamed, the flesh sizzled down, melting off her.

"Yotsu!!" gaara gripped her. Itachi layed by her side, motionless. He was smiling a little though. She was motionless in his arms. She had returned to normal after itachi stabbed her. 




i outdid myself there!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

mimimimimiiiiii...


----------



## Stephen (May 31, 2008)

wow:amazed I wanna see the next chapter


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Ditto!!!^..


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

allright... the chappy is... here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu's eyes were blank, but her breathing was steady. Gaara shook her again.
"yotsu!" he yelled. She blinked.
"G...Gaara?" she whispered. He sighed.
"Yotsu..." he hugged her. 
"Itachi?" she muttered. Gaara frowned.
"Itachi?" she saw his body. She crawled out from his grasped and crawled to Itachi.
"Itachi? Hey.. wake up." she shook him. He didn't move.
"Hey.. Itachi... wake up! Come on itachi.. don't do this again!" she shook him harder.
"Itachi! Wake up! Wake up!! Wake up!! Please Itachi!!" she began to cry, tears streamed down her face.
"Itachi!" she fell onto itachi's body, weeping. 
"Itachi!!" She sobbed.
"I.. i hope this is another genjutsu... that's fine. Come out then Itachi! Please!" she cried again. Gaara gripped her shoulder.
"He's dead... yotsu.. he sacrificed herself to save you. to save you.. from the expirement.." he muttered. Yotsu teared up again. She cried. sobbing into itachi's robe. 
"ITACHI!!" she screamed. 
"He wanted me to tell you that... He loves you.. with all his heart and soul. He would always be with you.." Gaara said. Yotsu sucked in her breath.
"He... he did?" gaara nodded.
"Yes.. he said it with all his heart in it." he muttered. Yotsu clutched Itachi's robe. 
"Itachi...." she whispered. She smiled a little bit.
"Thank you for passing on your love to me... and helping me find.. another to be with... just like you wanted.." she whispered. She let go of Itachi's robe. Then she turned to Gaara.
"Gaara..." she fell into his arms, unconcious. He strooked her hair.
"I'll be sure to give him the best funeral I can give him... just for you." he muttered. he carried itachi on a pillow of sand and carried yotsu out of the cave. 

Gaara stood over his work. A six foot pit, he managed to carve a tree hollow to fit itachi into it. He pressured some sand into a gravestone and engraved it with words and Itachi's name onto it. Yotsu gathered a bunch of flowers, lilys and carnations. Itachi lay in his coffin. Yotsu left a picture of the happiest moment in their relationship, flowers, and Itachi favorite book he shared with Yotsu. She stood by his grave, gaara lowered him down into the hole. She let out a single tear, it fell onto his coffin. Gaara covered his coffin with soil.

"Yotsu... you shouldn't stand in the rain like that. You'll get sick." Gaara said. Yotsu was standing in a field, staring at the moon and stars in the rain. Her hair was plastered against her head, water ran down her face.
"Sorry Gaara..." She walked to his side under the trees, he put a towel on her shoulders.
"Even though Itachi is dead... I'm carrying out his wishes to protect you. He doesn't want you dying from sickness.. Come sit by the fire and dry off." he murmured in her ear. he lead her to the fire and sat her down on a log and put more wood on the fire. Water dripped from her hair.
He moved the hair away from her face. He placed a bowl of steaming hot soup in front of her. She didn't touch it. He sat down by her.
"Yotsu... you need to eat something... starving isn't something to do now.." he muttered. She shook her head, and kicked the soup away. He sighed. 
"I see... i'll just let you be for now.." he stood up and picked up the bowl. Yotsu stared into the fire. Gaara sat down next to her again, wiping his hands. He sighed and closed his eyes.
"gaara.... im sorry..." she murmured. He looked at her.
"For what?"
"Just... for doing this to you.. im sorry.." she buried her head in her arms. 
".... It's ok... it's not your fault." He put a hand on her back. Yotsu turned to Gaara and layed her head on his lap. He was taken back by surprise. She placed her hands on his arms. Gaara stroked her hair. she hugged his waist, pulling herself up to face Gaara. She sighed and kissed him, forcing her tounge into his mouth. He didn't move, he didn't know what to do. She held his face in her hands, pressing him against her. He put his hands on her back. She sat on his lap.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

Awwww.... X3
Anyone heard System of a Down before?:3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

no. what is it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu sat on Gaara's lap and kissed him, her tounge licking his. She put one hand on his cheek and another on his shoulder. He put his arms around her waist and pushed her closer to him. The fire crackled from the drops of rain. The tree leaves were filling up with water and started to drip water onto them. Gaara licked her jaw and kissed her neck, Yotsu gasped and grasped his hair. Water poured from the trees now. Yotsu held his face in her hands, licking his tounge and biting his lips. He lifted her up and placed her on the ground, laying on her on her side, laying down by her, licking her tounge. 
"gaara..." she whispered in his ear. He answered it by gripping her waist, pulling her against him. It thundered and lightening flashed all around. Yotsu felt Itachi's presence near. She gazed at gaara, looking deep into his blue- green eyes. She saw Itachi. She felt more comforted to gaara now. 
_Even in Death.. Itachi and I can still make love..._ Yotsu pushed her body up against Gaara's, smoothing his wet hair against his skull with her hand. He put a hand up her shirt, massaging her ribs and rubbing his nails against her skin. He then wrapped his arms around Yotsu securly and carried her into the tent that was set up. They lay on the floor of it, slowly undressing. Yotsu turned her head away from Gaara as he kissed her neck.
"Gaara... gaara..." she whispered out, calling to him. He ran his lips gently over her skin.
"Yes yotsu...?" he murmured.
"I must know.." she held his face in her hands, looking straight into his eyes.
"Itachi did this... he always wanted to be with me when he was alive... i gave him... a small mark.. a mark of love... it's of my clan... When we find one we love deeply... we give them a mark of love... i want to stay with you gaara... will you accept my mark?" she said. Gaara licked her lips.
"Of course.. I want to stay with you forever as well.." he murmured. She gripped his shoulders, putting nail marks on his skin.
"It.. will only hurt for a moment.." she whispered. She put her lips onto his neck, then bite down. He grimaced then slowly breathed in her scent, kissing her hair. Small glowing markings spread out on Gaara's neck, they made there way to his shoulder. Then they disappeared, leaving a small circle with a eagle shape in it. he shuddered a little as Yotsu licked the bite wound. He licked her chin and pushed himself against her. She gasped and put her arms around his back. 

The sky cleared up and morning broke through. The two lovers were asleep in blankets together in their tent. Yotsu was against Gaara's chest, her hands between them, curled up. Gaara had his arms around her waist and his head layed on hers. Gaara's eyes opened. He yawned and saw Yotsu in his arms. He hugged her gently and cuddled her against him. She curled up into a small ball and rubbed her head against his chest. She let out a small sigh in her sleep. Gaara smiled a little. She opened her eyes.
"Gaara?" she whispered, rubbing her eyes.
"Yes?"
"You're not feeling bad or anything are you?" she muttered.
"No."
"Huh.. you must be really strong... when the mark is given.. the person given to usually gets really sick.. Maybe you have a different side effect." she looked up at him. He grinned and put his face close to hers.
"I feel fine... maybe it'll come later on..." he murmured, kissing her lips. Yotsu smiled a little and put her head on his chest again, she ran a finger down his stomach, tracing his muscles.
"Gaara.."
"Yes?"
"Your chest is really comfortable to lay on...." she murmured.
"You tracing on my stomach sort of tickles.." he said softly. she grinned.
"Don't you dare..." he said. She put her fingers softly on his stomach and began moving them lightly and fast on his stomach. Gaara began to laugh.
"Stop it! It tickles!" he laughed out. Yotsu continued to tickle him. She looked up to his face, a piece of hair fell into her face. Gaara put a hand up and moved the hair away, then kissed Yotsu passionatly on the lips.
"gaara... you're just like itachi.." she murmured. Gaara smiled.
"Good..." he whispered.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2008)

Itachi's dead! good Clara you write amazing! looooove it!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

OK...look at the video in my siggy called A.D.D., and here's another one of their songs:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet vid!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara walked out of the tent's flap. he smelled the fresh air. It was bright outside. He grinned a little. He took a step forward, and was tackled to the ground by Yotsu.
"No you don't!!!" SHe squealed. Gaara laughed and pushed Yotsu under him. She was giggling and red. He licked her cheek and pulled her to her feet. She hugged him.
"THank you!!" she cheered. She walked out of the camp, sitting on a rock, in her usual position, bending her knees and sitting on her feet. (like L) He walked up to her and put an arm around her shoulder.
"So.. what should happen today?" he asked.
"My feet are wet." she stated plainly. He laughed and rolled his eyes. 
"I can fix that!" he lifted her up with his sand. She screamed and laughed a little. Gaara grinned. he grabbed the things that was packed away and carried it all on his back, leading his floating sand and Yotsu away behind him.

They walked out of the forest, the desert in front of them. Yotsu had taken off her sandels and layed down. Gaara was drinking some water, he put the camping gear with her on the sand. 
"We're almost at the sand village. Just a few more hours." he said. He was smiling. the thought of his home was always pleasent now. He felt something pushing his head. He looked around at Yotsu. She was giggling, her foot hanging over the edge of the sand. HE shook his head and started walking. She poked his head again.
"Poke!" He laughed.
"You are still just like a little kid!" he said. She giggled.
"Being a kid represents free spirits!" she said. he snickered.
"Ok.." he kept walking in the desert.

A few hours later, they reached the suna gates. It was almost night time. Yotsu was asleep. GAara dropped off the equipment in his office and took her to his own room. He layed her down on the bed and tucked her in. He left, grinning sweetly at Yotsu's sleeping face. He closed the door and went back to his office.
"Boy!! That was tireing!!" he stretched. He sat down and started doing paperwork. 

In the middle of the night, the door to Gaara's office opened. Yotsu's head popped in. She crept silently to GAara's desk. He had fallen asleep on his papers. She smiled.
"So much left to do!" she whispered quietly. She slipped out his papers and took his stamps. She sat on the floor and started doing paperwork.

Gaara woke up. he rubbed his eyes. it was morning.
"I must have fallen asleep." He looked around. His papers were gone.
"Where did they?" he looked past his desk, a big neat stack of papers was on the floor. Yotsu was laying on her side with his stamp in her hand. he smiled.
"How sweet..." he whispered. He picked up the papers and set them on his desk. He slipped the stamp from her hand and took the ink bottle and put them on his desk. Gaara sat down next to Yotsu. Temari walked in.
"Hey gaara-"
"Shhh.." he put a finger to his lips. She saw Yotsu sleeping. She nodded. 
"Here.. it's a message from tsunade..." she handed him a letter. He read it.
"another renewal of the peace tact." he muttered. He nodded and put the envolope on his desk. He signed the letter and handed it back to temari. she left the room.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: Awwwwwwww...Yotsu, you help out your loved ones, too? I remember when conaico did human experimentations on people, and I used to-
Cut the crap...we all know what happened *looks at Shibo's wrist*
Shibo: I...I was only 7...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

X3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara examined Yotsu's sleeping face. It was peaceful. Her mouth a little bit opened, her eyes closed softly, a little bit of hair handing in her face. He saw an image of his wife sleeping over Yotsu's face. He thought about some things.
_Kia always tried being playful.. she hated serious situations. She always tries to help out with my work... and depending on what time it is... she falls asleep.. Huh.. I guess Yotsu is just like Kia then._ He smiled a little bit. He walked to find a blanket, putting it over Yotsus body to keep her warm. She turned herself over in her sleep, muttering something. Gaara thought it was just gibberish. He heard a fimiliar name. One that was gone.
"orochi...oro... maru.." she muttered. He frowned.
_Orochimaru?_ She began to sweat and pant. A glowing spot was on her neck. he leaned down to see what it was.
_A curse seal!!_ It was the shaped of a cross with croked hands. (nazi symbol. yeah yeah.. LIVE WITH IT!!) Gaara backed away when the curse mark expanded a little.
_I have to wake her up!_ he put a hand on her shoulder.
"Yotsu.. Yotsu! Wake up! Yotsu!" he pleaded. She moaned with annoyance and looked up.
"Gaara..? It hurts..." she muttered. She shut her eyes tight, biting her lip. Gaara put his hand on her curse seal, he pulled it back hurridly. It burned him. 
"Temari!! Get A medic!! QUICK!!" he yelled. Temari rushed in to see what happened. She nodded and ran out. In a few minutes, ten medic nin came in, inspecting what was wrong with Yotsu. they forced ice cold liquid under her skin to help cool her down. She bit her lip, the curse mark spread.
"It may be activated by something she dreamt of or thought of.. Yotsu- chan... do you remember what you dreamt of?" one asked. She struggled to think.
"It.. it was.. itachi... before... before.. orochiamru.. AGH!!!" she curled up into a ball, gripping her shoulder. 
"That's it... the thought of orochimaru hurts her.. we need to stop it from spreading.. it's just like Sasuke's. The more it spreads the worse condition she'll be in!!" the  medics activated hand signs.
"We will have to block any memory of orochimaru.. for your sake.. alright yotsu?" the leader asked. She nodded. They placed their hands together over her eyes. green chakra enveloped her head. In a few short moments, Yotsu's seal returned to a regular mark. Yotsu was calmed down and asleep again.
"Alright... we'll leave the cooling liquid in her skin.. to keep her comfortable. We'll be back when she wakes, Gaara- sama."
"Yes. Thank you." he said. The medics bowed and left. Temari and Konkuro kneeled down to Yotsu's side.
"Poor thing.. she knew.. orochimaru... and got a curse mark? how?" temari asked. Konkuro came up with something. 
"Maybe it's because of her clan."
"What?" gaara looked up.
"Her clan! It's got to be it! The kekkai Genkai.. it must have been useful for when orochimaru found her! that's got to be why!" he explained. They nodded.
"Come on.. let's get her on the couch." temari said. They lifted her up carefully and placed her laying on the couch, putting the blanket back over her.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

CURSE SEAL!!
Shibo: They suck...I gotz two...
Yeah...you were the guinea pig...
Shibo: No...one's for the demon...other's for vampire side...

Shibo: And...there's one more hidden...
I knew it...
Shibo: I WAS NEVER IN PAIN!!!!*seal activates*owwwwwwwww...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

... it's ok shibo... breath


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu woke up, blinking. One moment she was in pain and the next, asleep. It always happened. She glanced at her shoulder. The curse mark had appeared.
_I thought I hid it... better hide it again._ She focused chakra and made the mark disappear. Yotsu sat up. The blanket fell off.
"I guess they actually took care of me..." she saw the office was empty. She walked to the other side of the room.
"Let's see.... no no no... no... ah ha.. this is it.." she lifted a book off of the shelf of the mini library. It was titled 'History of Sand Missing Nin'. she opened the book up. She turned to a page. There was a whole chapter of one missing nin. Sasori.
"Well.. i didn't know Sasori's parents were killed... that must be why he's so paranoid." She turned to the next page, absorbing the information. She put the book back. Yotsu spotted something behind it.
"Oh... what's this?" she popped open a slot. A small book came out.
"Hey... this can't be it could it?" she opened it.
"Ahh... secrets of the village.. every kage shares it.. and every kage enters in it... secrets... missing anbu... kage reports.. S class missions.. interesting.. what's the most recent?" she flipped to the back. Her eyes widened.
"Expirement performed... revival jutsu.. main user: orochimaru... who is that? oh well... 'bring back itachi... uchiha...'" she trailed off. 
"Gaara... wants to.." she closed the book. then smiled. She stuffed back into its place. She sat down.
"Gaara... you're so kind... to bring back itachi.." she grinned. The door opened. Gaara came in.
"Yotsu. You're awake. That's a surprise." he walked over to her. She was smiling warmly. He looked down at her.
"What?" she threw her arms around him and hugged him.
"Thanks Gaara.." she whispered. 
"Uh.... you're... welcome?" he blushed alittle.
"So.. what should i do for the time being? I know it'll be a while until anything will happen that i could possibly do." she said. He chuckled.
"Oh i see.. you're impatient! Well... you could try and do your new job as our weapons specialist and engineer." he said. Yotsu's eyes widened.
"R-really?? Engineer?? Really?!? THANK YOU GAARA!!!" she hugged him again, jumping up and down. He hugged her back.
"Soo!! Where is what here???" she asked, excited. He lead her down a hall.
"We had this room made especially for your interests.." he opened the door. The room was full of mechanical devices, scrap metal, tools, ninja books, weapons, anything that could make a mission work in two steps. Start it, finish it. She screamed in joy and ran in, her feet bare, she leapt up onto a little platform.
"It's a little car!! Just like at the tower of the kage's meetings!!! And tunnels!! You left them bare just for me to fix them up and put railings in!!" she cheered. She jumped at a whistle.
"What the?? AHH!!! It'S MY OWN LITTLE BOMB ROOM AND CHEMICAL STORING UNIT!!! AHHH!!!" she leapt down and pounced onto Gaara, kissing him and hugging him.
"THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!" she screamed. She kissed him all over his face. He laughed and pulled her off of him.
"ALright! Calm down! You're free to do what you want! Oh... and since you're here now.. you're an honorary sand ninja." he held out a headband. Yotsu stared at it. Then gripped it in her hands. 
"Wow... sand ninja.... " she looked up at gaara.
"Gaara.. this is the best gift, no, honor i could ever receive!" she bowed to him.
"Thank you!!" she hugged him one more time, then forced her lips onto his. He held her for a couple of seconds. They broke apart.
"Well... I'll check on you in a few minutes. Have fun!" he said. She laughed and waved him bye.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2008)

nice like it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2008)

SCRAP!!!*jumps into scrap metal*
Shibo: Why do you like that stuff?
It's soooo fun to make a fort out of!!!:3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> SCRAP!!!*jumps into scrap metal*
> Shibo: Why do you like that stuff?
> It's soooo fun to make a fort out of!!!:3



lol! and where's Clara? I want an updateee! now!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

.... be patient!  i have crap to work on and my computer is being a retard.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara stood at the door of Yotsu's workshop. He had a small cake in his hands.
"She better like this.. i spent hours learning how to cook a stupid cake.." he muttered. He put his hand on the door knob, rumble was heard, shaking the entire building. Yelling was heard everywhere.
"SORRY!!!!" yotsu's voice yelled. Gaara shook his head and opened the door, a pillar of smoke engulfed his face.
"ACK!! UGH WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON??"
"I'M TESTING SULFUR AND CALCIUM BOMBS!!"
"WHAT??"
"IM MAKIN BOMBS!!"
"OH!! OK!! I BROUGHT YOU CAKE!!" everything was silent. The smoke immediatly disappeaered adn Yotsu charged out of the back of the workshop, goggles on her head and gloves on her hands.
"CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!" she leapt and gaara. He stumbled backwards. The cake flew in the air, she caught it with her hands, picked up the fork that was on the side and started eating, sitting on top of Gaara's stomach.
"Yotsu... you're sitting on me.."
"Oh? Forry!" she had a mouth full of cake, she scooted off and sat down, stuffing her face.
"What did you do? the whole place is black!" She looked at him and grinned.
"a forderspop don mee fo be ferfef when maing fuff!" she spat cake on him. He laughed and wiped it off him. She swallowed.
"Sorry!" she grinned.
"You've got something right there."
"Hm? here?"
"almost.." she moved her finger down her lip and wipped.
"Did i get it?"
"No.. here.. i got it.." he moved towards her and licked her chin.
"I got it now..." he whispered. She blushed a little and kissed his nose.
"Thanks for the cake..."
"You can kiss on it..." he whispered, putting his hands around her waist. They brought their lips together and kissed passionatly. They stood up. 
"Well.. ive got my duties.. you've got yours." gaara said.
"Yeah.." she motioned him to listen more.
"Temaris at the door isn't she?"
"Yes.."
"ok.. bye!" she hugged him and walked back to the back of her workshop. He walked out the doors. Temari was standing there.
"Ah! Gaara good! the-" an explosion opened teh doors a little letting some sparks out.
"WOW!! HYDROGEN AND SODIUM DO NOT MIX!!" Temari rolled her eyes.
"I guess she's having fun."
"Yeah... what ever you do.. don't give her any pain killers."
"Yeah.. listen.. the anbu have the reports back from the mission to the land of dragons and the only suspisious thing was the movement of the ninja forces. But the have a civil war going on now so... it's expected." she said. Gaara nodded.
"Good. How many ninja did we loose in our support to them so far?"
"Only about ten."
"That's an excellent report. Let's go.. sometimes being around Yotsu when she's having her type of 'fun' gets me worried." he walked away.

"OH MY GOD!! they have uranium! URANIUM!! YES!! THIS IS A SCIENTISTS DREAM!! AHAHA!!! URANIUM! AND PLUTONIUM?? OH MY GOD!!! THIS IS HEAVEN!" she grabbed the uranium tube and placed it in a holding rack. She quickly put a little car together.
"Now... if this works... i'll turn the car into a bomb carrier for wars and battles too dangerous for ninja..." she put some of the uranium into the car. She wound it up and placed it in the bomb unit.
"Three.. two.. one!" it exploded. The little dummy set inside was gone.
"WHOO HOO HOO!! WOW!! that worked excellently! whoops... there's a hole in the unit now... ill fix it!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo: URANIUM!!!* holds uranium* I want to make a BOMB...
HELL NO!!!
Shibo: Fun ruiner...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A few weeks later, Yotsu had her own little weapons and bomb company running. The sand village got permission to establish it as long as they share some of their plans. They agreed, hoping not to cause any wars. yotsu was called the mad genius of the sand, but that was actually a compliment. Being a mad genius but being respected by all is a great honor. She was making machines that carried information to certian places ninja couldn't get too at the time they were in. She even made little robots that explored too small toxic places that collected info. Then, Yotsu started coming loose. She started breaking down. Itachi kept coming into her mind.
In the middle of expirements, she would drop everything, making things explode, endangering herself. 
"Itachi!!" she cried out. In the night, she would sweat and pant, she couldn't sleep.. she used to be tortured by orochimaru.. now the memory of itachi tortured her. 

_"I can't live without you being alive Yotsu.."_
"Itachi!!"
_"You are such a child!"_
"Itachi!!!"
_"I'll be waiting... just for you..."_
"Itachi!!!!"
_"Come on! Just relax... nothing will happen to you when I'm here.."_
"ITACHI!!" her curse mark exploded, it spread all over her body, it was glowing brightly.
"ITACHI!!!" She snapped awake.
"NO! NOT AGAIN!!! ITACHI!! HELP!!!" she screamed. The curse mark enveloped her body. Gaara rushed in.
"YOTSU!!" he grabbed her and held her close. 
"YOTSU!! CALM DOWN!!" He yelled. She was screaming in pain. Gaara focused his chakra onto her heart. She told her to do this yesterday.

_"If i ever... go nuts.. just force your chakra on my head, or on my heart. It should calm me down. and... im sorry if i ever hurt you..."_
Gaara quickly forced as much chakra as he could into her heart. The curse mark receded and Yotsu was back to normal.
"Gaara..... thank... you..." she fell asleep again. He picked her up and placed her on her bed again. 
"I wish i could help you faster... to keep you happy..." he whispered.
The next few weeks were just like that. She dreamt of Itachi, yelled his name for help, her seal would cover her body, gaara saved her. She always thanked him. In the mornings, she didn't come out of her room anymore, she just stayed inside. Gaara was worried about her. He would come into her room every now and then. She would just stare at the floor. 
"YOtsu... tell me... what's troubling you.. im worried." he whispered into her ear. She didn't answer.
"Please Yotsu. Tell me... im soo worried about you..." he whispered again. She murmured something, he barely caught it.
"... bring .... back... me... itachi.. back.." he frowned.
_I wish it was that simple yotsu.. i really do..._
"I'll try..." he kissed her forehead and left the room. 

It was nightime.. Yotsu was screaming in the night again.
"ITACHI!!!!!" she screamed in pain. The curse seal enveloped her body, hurting her. 
"ITACHI!!" she curled up in a ball, trying to suppress the pain.
"HELP!!! ITACHI!!!!" she kept screaming. A pair of hands scooped her up.
"Now now... screaming never solves anything..." a cool voice said. She bit her lip and looked up.
"I... itachi!!" she whispered.
"Now.. that curse seal of yours is acting up... ill fix it sweet.." he put his hand on her neck, the curse seal hid itself, the pain stopped, she was back to normal.
"Itachi... you're! That means.. Gaara!" she looked to the door. Gaara was standing there, smiling.
"Gaara! You.. you brought him back for me!"
"Yes... just for you.."
"Gaara managed to change orochimaru's jutsu around to get my spirit back into my body... his medic nins just healed up the wounds... and im back to normal." he said. Yotsu smiled.
"Itachi!!" she threw her arms around him, kissing his cheek. 
"Thank you soo much Gaara!!" she yelled in joy. He nodded and grinned.
"If you're happy... then i am happy as well..." he said. SHe smiled and buried her face into itachi's neck.
"Im soo happy.." she whispered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2008)

Shibo: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
Shibo: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
*fighting over 'aw'*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi sweapt her up in his arms, nosing her softly. Gaara smiled at the sight of the two. it he could make her happy, then he was happy. all to help her forget her past. 
"Itachi!" she said in glee. he laughed.
"You're happy i presume?"
"Of course!!" she said. 
"So.. ill leave you two alone now.." Gaara said as he closed the door.
"OH!! Wait wait!!" she leapt down from itachi's arms and hugged him.
"Thank you gaara..." she kissed his lips and hugged him again. she parted, grinning.
"Good night... don't scream.." he teased. she stuck her tounge out and waved as Gaara closed the door. She skip back to itachis side. he held her waist and kissed her nose.
"Now what should we do.. we're alone now..." he licked her chin. she grinned.
"I know..." she pulled him to the bed.
"You have some catching up to do..." she smiled. itachi laughed.
"Oh really??" he sat next to her, she layed on her stomach.
"Yes."
"Where shall we start?" he rubbed her back.

Gaara woke up early the next morning. He looked at the clock.
"Seven am. great..." he yawned and got dressed for paperwork time. he paused.
"Ill embarass them.. i bet their doing what i think they're doing.." he grinned. he crept down the hallway, putting his ear to their door. he heard  laughing and giggling. he opened the door.
"MARCO!!"
"Polo?" Itachi was following Yotsu's voice around the room, he was in his underarmor and shorts with a blindfold on, yotsu was in her nightwear running around the room.
"Odd game..." gaara muttered. he turned around and closed the door. it came crashing down.
"Ow..." itachi was on him.
"Oh! sorry gaara!" he said. Yotsu laughed.
"I JOIN TOO!!" she jumped on them. they all laughed. Temari was down the hall with shikamaru holding her hand, messed up hair.
"G..gaara?" she stuttered. he looked up, then at shikamaru.
"temari?" he said. Yotsu laughed and rolled on her side.
"OH MY GOD THIS IS GREAT!!!" she screamed. Temari blushed. Shikamaru backed away. gaara started laughing.
"Hey look at this! the couples hall! ha!!" he started laughing. Temari joined in shakily, then shikamaru.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 7, 2008)

Shibo: I'm so lonely...*starts crying*
YOU HAD A BOYFRIEND ONCE!!
Shibo: Ha ha...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2008)

Iatchi is alive! Yay! and wtf is going on? is Yotsu with Gaara or Itachi? i'm confused...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 8, 2008)

Ummm...I think with Itachi...and friends with Gaara...

WOOT!! 100TH POST!!:WOW


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2008)

Clara?  where are you? get you but here and write an update!   and aren't you reading my fics?!?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

HEY!! SHUT UP!! MY COMPUTER FRIED YESTERDAY!! SO SHUT THE HELL UP!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi was walking in the sand village with Yotsu, holding her hand, and just about everyone staring at them and calling the anbu.
"It's itachi uchiha!!!" they whispered, most crawled back in fear. Yotsu finally cracked.
"OH MY GOD!! THIS IS HILARIOUS!!" she fell to the ground laughing and clutching her side.
"THIS...IS, IS, IS!! GREATT!! HAHAHAHA!!!!" She yelled out. Itachi sort of gave her a bored look.
"Oh that's nice, rube it in my face.." he muttered.
"I CAN'T HELP IT!! HAHA!!! IT'SS! IT'S SOO FUNNY!!! THEY'RE AFRAID OF YOU!! AAAAAAAHHHHAAHAHAH!!" she screamed with laughter. Itachi sat on the ground, sulking. Yotsu pulled herself together long enough to see him sulking.
"Hey? What's wrong??" she crawled to him on her hands and knees.
"Ello??? Mr. Snooky Poo? Everything ok?" she put a hand on his shoulder, he scooted away from her.
"Oh!! don't do that again itachi!! I hate it!!"
"You're mean.." he muttered. She sighed.
"Oh you've got to be kidding me.. come on! Itachi!! Don't be a little baby!! come on!! I was kidding!" she pleaded. She kept trying to put her hand on his shoulder, he just scooted away. she sat by him, frustrated. 
"Hey." 
"Hey. You want some soda?"
"You want some ice cream? huh?" itachi didn't move.
"You want some ice cream and soda? huh? you want to have some chocolate?" she said.
"Hey. how ya doin. You sad. You want some ice cream with sprinkles on it?" Itachi peeked at her.
"Yea..." he muttered.
"Ok. Come on. Let's go get some ice cream. ok?" she stood up and touched his shoulder.
"NOO!!!!" he curled backwards.
"No touchy!!"
"AW!! COME ON ITACHI!!! NOT THIS!!!!" she yelled. He made little puppy dog eyes.
"Oh god.." itachi started to whimper.
"Oh god no, not this again..." she put her hand on her face. Itachi started to pout.
"Itachi.. not again!" He layed on his stomach, his lip sticking out and making watery puppy dog eyes.
"Itachi.." he began to whine and sniffle.
"Oh god..." she shook her head.
"Pwease??" he said in a little voice.
"Itachi..!" he began to hug her foot.
"Pwwweeeaasseee???" 
"... mmmm..." she growled. he back away, then began to cry.
"WAHH!!! I WANT ICE CREAM!! WAHHH!!"
"ITACHI SHUT UP!!! OH MY GOD!!!" she yelled. he began to flale his arms and feet around in the air.
"I WANT ICE CREAM!! I WANT ICE CREAM!!"
"YOU'LL GET ICE CREAM UP YOUR ASS IF YOU DON'T SHUT THE FUCK UP!!" she snapped. itachi cried harder.
"ICCCEEE CCRRREEAAAMMM!! WWWWWAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!" he screamed. 
"ILL SHOVE IT SO HARD UP YOUR ASS YOU'DD NEVER TAKE A SHIT AGAIN!! SHUT UP!!" she screamed. Itachi was behind her in an instant, grinning.
"Oh.. that sounds like fun.." he whispered. she blushed.
"That was a trick wasn't it.."
"Hmhmhmmm.. you caught me.." he kissed her cheek.
"Oh god.. you are too good of an actor.." she giggled. he held her waist as they walked down the streets, the villagers applauding itachis act just to get something.... you know what.




sorry. i couldn't resist.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Shibo:  ITACHI'S JUST A GOOD AS AN ACTOR AS-
ME! 
Shibo: Yep...
Tis...is...SPARTA!!!*kicks imaginary person*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Well.. i heard you two got into a little match of wits over ice cream.. and made the entire village watch your performance... but this is too far!! An Ice cream fight, throwing everything in your paths at each other is WAY OUTSIDE THE LIMITS!! AND I DIDN'T SET MANY LIMITS FOR YOU TWO!!" gaara yelled. Itachi and Yotsu were covered with ice cream and sand. Yotsu giggled.
"You have a scrunched up nose when you yell!! it's cute!" she said, tweaking his nose, leaving a dab of ice cream. Itachi looked at Gaara, he was going to blow in a few more rounds.
"We'll.. just clean up.. sorry Gaara. I promise it won't happen again!" he waved off the topic, picking up yotsu.
"We'll clean up right now!!"
"Hey!!"
"I promise we won't go out tonight!" he yelled from the hallway.
"No fair!!" Yotsu's voice rang. Gaara sort of chuckled.
"Gez... those two obviously belong together.." he went back to his paperwork. he looked at the chairs.
"Got to get those replaced or cleaned soon.." he muttered.

The two were hitting each other with the towels they were given.
"Stop it itachi!!" yotsu laughed. itachi blocked a hit to his chest.
"You stop!" he flung the towel and her, she got hit, in a certain place.
"Itachi!! If you're that eager!!! Gez!!" she grunted. Itachi laughed and hugged her waist.
"Oh come on... let's just take a shower and get it over with hm?" he nosed her neck. She smiled.
"Ok.. " they went into the bathroom.

Konkuro walked down the hall. He just came back from a mission.
"Oh man... that damn jutsu busted up the blades!" he was inspecting one blade from his crow. He heard giggling from Yotsu's room.
"Hm?" he opened the door slowly. He didn't see anything. He heard noises from the bathroom. 
"Hey... yotsu.. you ok?" he called. 
"Stop it! ow!! not fun!!" a voice rang from the bathroom.
"Yotsu?" he knocked on the door. There wasn't an answer. He opened the door a crack.
"Oh dear god.." he whispered. He shut the door. He was blushing and drooling.
"I never knew she had such biggg.... yum yums!!!" he chuckled. Konkuro walked out of the room, the image still in his head.

"Itachi!! Hey!! Pushing me over like that isn't nice!!" yotsu gripped itachi's arm.
"Hey, i can't help it!" he laughed.
"Hmm... i forgot how defined your abs are when you sweat..." she rubbed his stomach. itachi smirked.
"Oh... and i forgot how sweet you legs get when you're sweat..." he rubbed her arm. She giggled silently. Itachi moved his arms around her back and pushed his lips against hers. She moaned and pushed herself against him. The water from the shower licked down their skin. Itachi moved his lips down her neck and licked her skin. She pushed herself against itachi. He licked her chin and kissed her again, their tounges lickin the others.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Shibo: We're da same, Yotsu ^__^ And there's a certain reason i hide the door to my bathroom...that's why...*looks at Sasuke*
Sasuke: Oh, THAT'S why...
Shibo: Yesh...and now I'm off to take a nap under conaico's fan; it's soo cold in his room, it's the only room i can sleep in nowadays...
Sasuke: I'll-
Shibo: STALKER!! *runs off*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

...... it's ok sasuke.. if you want to hang around girls.... go to the expirement lab.. god knows what kabuto does to those poor girls..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2008)

makeout scene! i *knew you like them!* and you said you threw up when reading on! and maybe writing is different whatever and wtf? why should i shut the hell up? how should i know your computer fried? *pouts*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Sasuke: Shibo's locked her room...
Shibo: STAY AWAY!!
Sasuke: Didn't Orochimaru tell you to be nice to me?
Shibo: ...
Sasuke: Yes...let me-
Shibo: I NEED TO GO HELP KABUTO OUT WITH SOME CADAVERS... GOTTA FLY!! *runs off to lab*
Sasuke: WAIT FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

............ wow........ you two are ..... wow...
*pulls on darks's lips* this is what happens when you POUT!!! *pulls darks lip down to ground*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Shibo: I...like this little hideout...*hiding under desk*
Sasuke: SHIBO!^__^
Shibo: HOLY SHI-*kicks in chest*
Sasuke: Gh...
Shibo: RUNRUNRUNRUNRUNRUNRUNRUNRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNN!!!*runs off...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

...... good lord...
hentai warning


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi walked out of the bathroom with a towel around his waist, yotsu had gotten out early to get ready to go to sleep. He stopped.
"wow... you look nice.." he examined Yotsu. She had on just her fishnet shirt and fishnet legs. 
"This present is ready for you to unwrap..." she giggled. Itachi sat on the bed. She crawled over next to him, and started rubbing his theigh.
"Itachi?"
"Hm?"
"Want to play a game?" she grinned.
"What game?"
"The nervous game."
"How do you play?" he grinned slightly.
"Hmhmhmm.. ill show you..." she started at his knee, then slowly moved her hand up.
"Are you nervous yet? Ya nervous yet?" her hand was almost at his crotch. He grabbed her arm and pulled her up.
"Yes... very..." he forced his lips onto hers and moved his tounge inside her mouth. She hugged his arms and relaxed. Itachi rolled over to face her, and kissed her neck. She gripped his arm and pulled off his towel.
"Wow... you're really nervous...." she murmured. He grinned slightly and pushed her under him.
"Of course... you make anyone nervous.." he pulled off her shirt. Itachi moved his hands under her back, one under her neck and the other on her waist. She arched her back and moaned. He grinned and softly bit her lip. She put a hand in his hair, gripping it. They moved together on the bed sheets, licking each others tounges. Itachi moved his lips down her neck, she shivered at his light touch. Yotsu turned her head to the side, breathing softly on his shoulder. He moved his hand to her upper body, he rubbed her ribs softly. She grinned and licked his earlob. 
"Itachi..."
"Yes....?"
"Hmm.. you really are nervous... he's alittle stif..." she murmured. Itachi chuckled.
"Of course he is..." he kissed her lips, forcing his tounge into her mouth. She closed her eyes and licked his tounge as it moved around her mouth.

The next morning, yotsu and itachi were laying in bed, side by side, hugging each other in their sleep. Gaara walked by their door. he decided to wake them up, since it was ten am.
"Hey? Yotsu, itachi. Get up, it's past ten.." he slowly opened the door, trying not to catch them in any events.
"Hey.. oh.. they're asleep.. ok.. WAKE UP!!" he yelled. Yotsu snapped awake, her arm shot out, a kunai flew across the room.
"WHaT?? wha huh?? What??" she looked around, itachi looked up.
"It's a wake up call. Im used to them.." she looked at gaara. Then looked down, the sheets had fallen off her upper body. She blushed and pulled them back up.
"Ok.. you're awake.. ill leave now.." he was blushing as he closed the door. 
"Itachi?"
"Hm?"
"Want to see my little lab?" she asked, laying her head next to his.
"Sure.. don't kill me.."
"Try not to!" she giggled. SHe got up out of bed, itachi slapped her butt.
"Not too fast."
"Hehehe!" she giggled, turning red. she went into the bathroom with her clothes and closed the door.
A few minutes later, itachi and Yotsu walked out in the hallway holding each others hand to yotsu's lab.
"I warn you now.. my lab is a bit smelly.. so... the masks outside the door... take one. I always do." she said. Itachi smiled.
"You can't resist toxic fums can you?"
"It's the thought that counts!" she laughed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Shibo: I no die, but me fell the pain of the death...*goes into room* huh...I died once, now... twice...three times...I heading close to my limit....adios..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

..... shibo???


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi grabbed a mask and put it on.
"THese things are uncomfortable." he said through the mask.
"Yeah.. i know." she said. The door opened, Itachi stared at Yotsu's creations that hung all over the place.
"Gez... no wonder it must be toxic in here... there's so much stuff it's unreasonable."
"OH yeah right!!" Yotsu yelled. Itachi looked at her, she was holding a camera.
"wha-??" the camera flashed. 
"GOT YOU!!" she laughed.
"It's not toxic at all in here!!! is it??" he yelled.
"NOpe!!" she laughed. He threw the mask at her.
"God.. you trick people too easily.." he muttered.
"Oh boo! It's fun! Try it sometime.. not like the ice cream thing though." she said. He pouted.
"Itachi!" he began to whine.
"Itachi!" he stepped forward and made puppy eyes.
"Itachi!!" he sweapt her up and leapt to the ceiling.
"Itachi!! Put me down!!" she kicked. itachi ignored her and forced his lips on hers. She hugged him and put her arms around him.  there was a crash at the door.
"Rutsu!!" a yell rang out. she looked down.
"What??" she yelled. 
"We need those machines right!!! NOW!!!" he yelled.
"In the expirement room to your left!!!" she yelled down. the ninja opened the door and took out ten machines. he left. itachi laughed. 
"mmmm!!!" she growled. itachi hugged her. she pushed him away.
"what?"
"moods gone." she sighed. itachi grunted.
"UGH!!! come on yotsu!" he pleaded.
"no." she leapt down. itachi sighed and followed her.
"yotsu?" she disappeared. he walked out of the room.
"where did she-?" he was hit in the head with pie.
"what the hell???" he turned around. Yotsu was standing with pies in hand.
"oh no..." she flung another ne at him, sand caught it.
"that's enough. im not cleaning up after you two again."


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome fanfic is awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you! ^^


----------



## Stephen (Jun 11, 2008)

This just keeps getting better and better awesome fanfic clara I love it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

T-the storm's past us...YAY!!

 pie...andd...THIS!! >.< (Itachi's underwear)
Itachi: GOD DAMMIT!! COME BACK HERE, YOU RUNT!
RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

..... uh.... thanks shibo????

thank you naruto!! ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ............ wow........ you two are ..... wow...
> *pulls on darks's lips* this is what happens when you POUT!!! *pulls darks lip down to ground*



wtf? leave my lips yo! and for the record my name's Gloria... and i like the chaps...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

gloria? okay... *pulls on lips again* 
POUTING IS A NO NO WHEN BEGGING FOR MERCY HERE!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

im bored... sorry.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm tired...;_; I wantz to go to sleeeeeppp...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

then.. wait.. it's.. ok.. then get up now go to sleep then... wow... confusing.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *gloria?* okay... *pulls on lips again*
> POUTING IS A NO NO WHEN BEGGING FOR MERCY HERE!!



what's up with the question mark? it's just a name and i don't like it so much and wtf? who's begging for mercy?!?!? and where's the update?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

im just torturing you know. *evil relaxed grin*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> im just torturing you know. *evil relaxed grin*



wtf? how dare you tortute me?!?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

I got punched today in the arm ;_; I'm gonna get a bruise, too...T^T


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

i got carsick today... so im not in much of a  mood...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Next thursday is my last day of school!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

why are you gettin out soo freakin late?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

We had one snow day...we would get out next Wednesday if we didnt'...

But, we go back on september 4...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

........ you had one snow day... god.... we had four and we get out still on schedualed time with no time cut out of our breaks!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

we're an evil little town...which needs to FEEL TO POWA OF MY BADASS SQUIRT GUN!!! (look on the main page of my photobucket account)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

HA!! cool.. 
i feel bored.. so this is short i think..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu looked at gaara.
"AWW!! That's so not fair!!! im bored!!" she pouted.
"Look.. im sorry.. but if you two are going to do thi- itachi.. why are you hiding behind me?" itachi was crouching behind gaara.
"Shhh.. im not here..."
"OH CAN IT!!" yotsu yelled.
"Anyway... if you two get too carried away.. it's easy ... for you... it'll cost too much time and energy to clean up your messes!"
"Sorry gaara- kun..." Yotsu muttered. 
"OH!! GAara!! I have a question!!" she was jumping up and down.
"What?"
"Some guy came in asking for those weird machine thingys that get cameras in side stuff and set up explosives where ninja can't... why did he sound so anxieous??" she asked. gaara stiffened a little.
"Just.. some tests.."
"I test them.."
"I meant for the ninja who are using them!" he quickly added. Yotsu gave him a puzzeled look. Itachi began to moan in pain.
"ITACHI!!" she rushed to his side.
"What's wrong?? Itachi!!" she kneeled next to him.
"I... i don't... i don't know.. i feel.. so sick.." he collapsed.
"ITACHI!!" she shook him. Gaara knelt next to him.
"We need to get him to the medics..." he lifted him up with sand and carried him away, yotsu crying and holding onto itachi's hand to whole way.

"It seems as though the jutsu is... starting to wear off..." the medic said.
"WHAT?!?! HOW??"
"Remember Orochimaru's jutsu? His body switch? well.. he had to get a new body every so often because it broke down.. maybe.. itachi is..."
"NO!! NO NO NO!! ITACHI!! NO PLEASE!!! HE CAN'T BE!!" she cried. 
"It must be.. it's the only reason.. his body is breaking down.. medical jutsu will not work..." the medic replied. 
"HOW?? How can it not?!?!? IT NOT TRUE I WON'T LISTEN!!!"
"Yotsu-"
"SHUT UP!!! YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS OF HIM GAARA!! BECAUSE I'M WITH HIM AND NOT WITH YOU!!! JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!! I DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU AGAIN!!" she ran out of the room.
"YOTSU!!" gaara yelled. he didn't go after her though. Her words had gotten him.
_Why would she think that? I gave her those things to make herself feel comfortable.. I'm not jealous... I just want her happy.. with itachi.. I did everything for her.. I can't be jealous.. can I?_ He looked at Itachi.
_I can't hate Itachi like my uncle did with me... I couldn't... not like that.. I'm not lying to them am I?_ Gaara sighed.
"What am I to do....?"

Yotsu was sitting in an allyway, crying.
"Damn him!! I hate him! HATE HIM!! He's just jealous of Itachi!! I bet he's purposely hurting him!! Just to get him out of the way!! I HATE HIM!! Why is he always like this?? Why am I like this?? Why? WHY??? WHY CAN'T I EVER FIND THE ANSWERS!!!!???" she screamed. She got up and ran out of the suna gates.
"YOTSU!! WAIT!!! YOU CAN'T-"
"*LEAVE ME ALONE.*" her eyes flashed purple, the gates exploded, killing the guards.
"Not again!! NO!!" she covered her eyes and kept running.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 12, 2008)

What's Gaara gonna do now Yotsu is running away


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Shibo: I know how you feel, Yotsu...whenever conaico needed to switch bodies, I couldn't do anything...I felt...useless...so I just stayed in my room until conaico came and comforted me...
Do you need a hug? You're starting to cry...
Shibo: No...*gets up; walks off*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu ran through the desert, crying and not letting her hands leave her eyes. 
_I don't want to!! i don't want to!! I'm not doing it!!!_ She kept running.
_I'm going back!! I can't.. I can't stay here anymore.. I'm going back!!!_

Yotsu was resting against a tree. She was clutching her heart.
"It... it hurts... so... much.... AGH!!" she coughed up blood. Yotsu looked up, the sky was getting darker. SHe looked ahead. A small village was ahead of her.
"Just... a little... fur..ther..." she was crawling, clutching her heart. 
"HALT!! Who are you!?" a ninja appeared. She collapsed.
"Hey! Are you... yotsu?" the ninja picked her up.
"You've returned... Yotsu! You've returned!!" he carried her into the village, shouting news.
"YOTSU'S RETURNED!! SHE'S RETURNED!!!" he was yelling. Everyone on the streets looked at him, then at yotsu.
"Yotsu!!"
"She's back!!"
"That damned orochimaru didn't kill her!!" they all cheered. He rushed her into a hospital.
"HEY!! I need a doctor here! STAT!!" a nurse rushed up to him.
"Just bring her into that room! We'll have a doctor in no time!"

Gaara was standing on his balcony. His knuckles were white from clutching the edge so hard. He was fighting back a tantrum. She had left, it hurt him deeply. And he saw her eyes. They weren't filled with regret at all, just hate. Just hate. It was killing him. A drop of blood dripped onto his hands, his lips were bleeding from him just biting them.
"Yotsu...." Itachi's body was decomposing, and yotsu had blamed him for it. He really wanted to make her happy. He wanted her to stay. He wanted her to feel at home in Suna. But that wouldn't happen now. She said it in her eyes. She hated him, dispised him. He realized something. If she hated him, from what itachi had said, she was near death. She was going to die!
"Yotsu!" he leapt from the balcony and rushed out the gates.
"LORD KAZEKAGE!! WHERE ARE YOU GOING?!??"
"JUST STAY ON DUTY!! IM FINE!" he yelled. He rushed through the desert, trying to find any trace of her.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2008)

Youtsu! go back to Itachi dattebayo! i end school on the 30th of june


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

........ sucks to be you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yotsu woke up, pretty much surrounded by flowers. It was a wall. she sat up.
_Oh shit.. clastrophobia.. clastrophobia!! AHH!!_
"CLOSED SPACE!!!" she started swinging at the flowers, toppoling them into more flowers.
"HELP ME!!!!!!" she scream. She heard a door open.
"Where'd these come from??!!" a voice said. There was kicking and throwing of the flowers. A nurse appeared next to her.
"Oh! You're awake!!" she cheered.
"It's... closed... allergies.. help!!" yotsu sarcastically collapsed on the bed. The nurse rolled her eyes.
"Yotsu!" she sighed.
"Help....."
"You know there's a path behind me to the door-"
"FREEDOM!!" yotsu leap out of the room and ran into the hallway. She fell to her knees.
"Air.. precious air!!"
"Yotsu!!!!!!!" a girl fell on her.
"OW!!"
"Oh! sorry yotsu!!" She got off of her. 
"Im sooo happy you're back!!" she hugged yotsu.
"OW. Yea yea... nice to see you too Dime."
"UGH!! FOR THE LAST TIME ITS HIME!!" she yelled.
"OW!!" she snapped.
"Sorry! sorry!" Hime stood up and pulled up yotsu.
"You know.. everyone is making a party for your return.."
"Huh???"
"You know us!! Our clan values every member!! We were sooo relieved when we all heard you were back!! In the woods gez!! You must have been... what's that on your arm?" She pointed to a headband. 
"Sand?"
"Uh.. it's... nothing.." she took it off hurridly. Hime shrugged.
"Come on!! Your.. boyfriend... is waiting outside... he's sooo worried over you!!" she pulled her down the hall.
Out in the waiting room, hime lead yotsu to a young man twiddling his thumbs, sitting down. He looked up.
"YOTSU!!" he leapt up and hugged her. Yotsu rolled her eyes, faced her mouth at his ear, and roared.
"OW." 
"sorry! sorry!" he backed up a bit. He had light brown hair, a beautiful face, green eyes, green t shirt, that was tight, and showed lots of good tone, and black shorts that were just below his knee.
"Yeah... you haven't really changed tooo much now have you Totun?" he sighed.
"It's Fotun. Stop messing with our names!!" 
"It's just fun to make you mad." she shrugged.
"Well.. im just soo happy you're back.." he hugged her.
"Hey.. fotun... you're.. uh... touching my extremly stiff spot." she said.
"Oh!! sorry!!" he bowed, saying sorry over and over again. Hime leaned to her.
"You wouldn't believe how many of the coolest girls that are the hot things he's turned down, just waitin for you..." she whispered. 
"Uhh..." 
"YOTSU!!! MY DAUGHTER!!" a man with a heavy beard and a well built set came up and hugged her.
"OWWW!!!" she yelled. He put her down.
"Im sorry!"
"Don't be... it hurts even without the other pain.." she muttered. A woman walked up next to him, she was beautiful and had very gentle eyes.
"Yotsu! Im soo happy you're back!"
"Yes mother!" she smiled.
"Mom!! DAD!! IM HUNGRY!!" her father sighed.
"When are you not?"
"Hey, you raised me like this." 
"UGH!! There goes another 200..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not going to b on as often...the only place i am aloud on the internet is my nanny's house, and she's hospitalized right now, and we no know when she get back 
Keep on updating without me, that way I'll have something to do


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

more? and it really does suck... when did you end school?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

poor shibo!! I WILL!!

i ended like two weeks ago.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara raced through the woods, he could follow her trail of broken leaves and blood. It was almost too easy.

Yotsu walked down the street, a bit dazed. Dazed enough to not notice Fudon placing his arm around her waist. Hime elbowed her out of her daze.
"Hm?" she pointed to his arm.
"Oh..... " she looked at fudon, then pulled his ear.
"Oww!!" Yotsu kept walking, with him in tow.
"OW!! Yotsu!! WHAT DID I DO??? OWW!!" he was tripping over his feet.
"STOP PULLING MY EAR!!" she stop at a bridge, climbed on the edge, pulling fudon up.
"OWW!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING??" hime was laughing. Yotsu's father and mother sighed.
"Oh god..."
"My daughter is more deadly than me.." her father sighed. She jumped down, with fudon's ear still in her hand.
"CANNON BALL!!!!" she splashed on the water, dropping fudon into the water. she stood on the surface.
"Swim monkey! swim!!!" she kicked up some water, fudon was spitting water out of his mouth.
"What was that for??!?"
"DONT DO THINGS WITHOUT MY PERMISSION!!" she yelled.
"Sorry!! I just.. i- YOTSU!!" she had collapsed into the river, the current sweapt her down the way.
"YOTSU!!" he was swimming after her.
"YOTSU!!" Fudon grabbed her arm, pulling her head above the surface. Her mouth was spilling over with blood.
"Yotsu! Hang on!" he leapt out of the water onto a bank.
"yotsu!!?? Come on say something?? What's wrong??" he checked for a pulse.
"Abnormal beating? What??" he shook her gently.
"Yotsu!!!"
"go.. away.."
"What?"
"Leave... me..alone.. please... too much pain..." she grimaced and clutched her chest.
"YOtsu!!"
"MY CHILD!!!" her mother and father rushed to her. Hime had gone to get a doctor. Her father bent next to her, he looked at her neck.
"Yotsu... what.. what happened to you??" he  touched the mark, it burned his skin. She looked up.
"Sorry... father..." her face suddenly grew expressionless.
"Orders... are orders..." she sat up, gripping his neck.
"Yotsu!! WHat are you doing??" he struggled against her grip.
"Mission: kill leader of the clan. Affermitive target. Mission: Kill off clan. Mission: Destroy all evidence." she said, her eyes blazing purple.
"Yotsu!!" her mother clawed at her hand.
"Im sorry.. daughter!" her father kicked her in the stomach, hard, she didn't let go. She looked up, blood poured from her mouth.
"Evidence... still remains... target.. not eliminated." she spoke in a hard voice. Her fathers breath was slipping away. Fudon grabbed her wrist.
"Yotsu Stop!! That's you father!! THE ONE WHO RAISED YOU!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING??" he yelled. SHe looked at him. 
"Target: Fudon. Mission: Destroy all evidence. Fudon. Affermitive." she let go of her father's throat and grabbed fudon's. She stood up, lifting him up off teh ground.
"Yo.. yotsu.." he gasped. She stared at him with blank eyes.
"What.. happened.. to you..?" he started to swing his feet, then slammed a foot in her neck. A loud snap was heard.
"Yotsu!!" her mother cried. She fell, her neck twisted in an odd angle. The mark glowed on her neck, then spread slowly.
"MIssion... destroy clan.. orders are to be taken out.." she looked up. Her neck snapped back into place.
"Yotsu!! STOP!" a voice rang out. Sand leapt up and restrained her in her place. Gaara leapt in front of her.
"You're!!"
"Kazekage gaara!!" they bowed.
"Yotsu.. what are you doing? Why are you doing thi- those eyes.. don't tell me!" he looked at her mark.
"Damn orochimaru!!" he put chakra in his hand and pressed it down on her mark. Her eyes returned back to normal. She looked at gaara.
"Gaara? Why are you..." she looked around. Her father was gasping. along with fudon.
"What.. what happened?"
"Orochimaru.." he muttered. His sand released her. She blinked, then hugged gaara, sobbing.
"I'm sorry gaara!!" she weapt. Her clan members rose.
"Yotsu.. what happened?"
"It's a part of orochimaur's expirement. He meddled with her brain and eyes. Seems he set a mission out for her to kill you. Did your clan ever fight with orochimaru? Or find out anything?" her father nodded.
"I see..."
"Gaara.."
"Hm?" yotsu looked up partly.
"Target: Gaara of the desert. Mission: evidence exterminator." she raised a fist and slammed it in his gut. Her eyes were glowing purple again.
"Yotsu!!"
"Mission: destroy all evidence."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

YOTSU! STOP IT, NOW! *hits head with newspaper*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> YOTSU! STOP IT, NOW! *hits head with newspaper*



gotta go harder! like a bucket! Yotsu! Don't you dare to hurt Gaara! Oro is crazy!!!.... where's Sasuke?!

.................


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: Conaico no crazy... ^._.^
he's a maniac like you...
Shibo: I'M CRAZIER THAN HE IS!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: Conaico no crazy... ^._.^
> he's a maniac like you...
> Shibo: I'M CRAZIER THAN HE IS!!



crazy contest?!!? i'm the craziest of all!!!!  what you don't believe me? answer me dattebayo!!!

me 2: sorry she's hyper...
me:shut it!!!
me 2:sorry *hides behind Shibo*
me: come back you!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara was being forced to attack Yotsu.. no matter what he did to stop her, she would get back up and strike him down. He remembered all she said in the message explaining what orochimaru did to her.

FLASHBACK

"Gaara... all that's in this scroll is something that i am literally entrusting you with, well, my life. Ok.. this'll be hard.. I'd better start at the beginning..
My clan is the Kidoma clan. We're mainly famous for our way of mechanical genius and stealth. Our eye jutsu, called the Tsuukoyomi, allows us to transfer our energy to someone, send telepatheic messages containing value info, and we can steal chakra, giving us the ability to force energy to a point that can cause explosions at a certain spot. We can also... well... sort of control someonesmind by.. um.. bending the waves in the brain and sort of... taking over their nervous system and making them do what we wish. 
It's in all sorts of shapes depending on our own power level. Its color is purple. We reside in the.. well.. more like outside the rain village. so... our youngsters... go to the rain village achademy and follow all the rules of the rain village. we uh... well.. my clan had a little run in with orochimaru a while back.. we... heh.. sort of are the reason hes in the akatsuki in the first place. We had a little fight with him and managed to discover a lair and prisoners of his. We set them free. My clan alone actually. So... he holds a BIG grudge against us. 
Now. It comes to my time. I was kidnapped when i was about nine years old. i was just walking to the achademy. I absolutly opposed peins way of god and his ruleing. His goons took me and... because of the clan i was in, orochimaru took me, experimented on my mind. stealing past jutsu and placing crap in my head. He then started using jutsu on me and changing my form so that we i go into danger mode, i turn into.... a monster. It's something he did to get better weapons in his army to try and attack the leaf.. but then.. the other akatsuki members started to complain of being with men all day. the only woman was konan, and she was with pein. sooo... pein got a bunch of pretty ninja girls and put one with each member. they all died or left. I was assigned to itachi, he didn't even pay attention to me, left me to fend for myself. 
One day, there was an attack on the hideout we were in. I was fourteen at the time. I was fending for myself, and itachi was just trying not to get pissed off from the flies attacking at him. then, when i was pretty much almost down for the count, i snapped, just snapped, i went nuts. At the end, itachi took interest in me. He started testing me in my skills. then, a few months after that, scientists that use to work with orochimaru took me away. they pretty much wiped my brain clean of all that REALLY happened. Itachi broke in and saved me,,, and there it goes on.."
END FLASHBACK

Gaara gritted his teeth and hit yotsu in the back. She fell and coughed up blood.
"YOTSU!! please snap out of it!! Your clan is here to protect you!! Snap out of it!!! Orochimaru just used you and is just ordering you around to kill of things on his to do list!!" yotsu paused.
"No."
"ITS TRUE!!"
"No!!"
"HES JUST USING YOU!!"
"NNOOOOOOO!!!" she charged at him.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: People say I was also used by conaico... <;_;>
Her ears are down...
Shibo: I want to be with conaico...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

More?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara was panting. She was really tiring him out.
"Mission.. must be... fulfilled.." she muttered. She clutched her head.
"UGAAAHHH!!!" she screamed. Her skin began to split, she was transforming.
"Like.. when.. YOTSU!!" gaara yelled. Her mother, father and friends were all cowering behind gaara. They wanted to help, they really did. But they couldn't fight someone of their own blood. He wrapped his sand around her.
"I'm sorry." he closed his eyes and gritted his teeth.
"SAND COFFIN!" he said quickly, he hesitatly closed his fist. THe sand crushed her.
"GAHHHHH!!!!!" her voice rang out with a defening scream. Gaara fell to his knees.
"Yotsu..." he murmured, tears ran down his face.
"i'm.. I'm so sorry... I never got to.. really tell you.." a blast of raw chakra brusted out from gaara's sand, hitting him deadon.
"AGH!!" he spat up blood. Yotsu's foot bursted out of the compressed sand. It was a jetblack, her nails were clawed. Her hand came out next, gripping the edge of the sand, trying to pull herself out. Her hand, was a claw. Her fingers were more slim, and her nails were a lot longer and sharper. It was also jetblack. 
"Grrr AHH!!!!!!" she screamed. Her face was pulling out of the sand. Her eyes were bulging. Large and blank. her face was rigeded and smooth. her teeth were long and very slim. Something bursted form behind her, a tail. It had spines on it, it was long and slim, like a whip. But from her, it was a deadly whip. 
"HUUHHHHHHH!!!!!!" she struggled out of the sand. 
"GGGAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!" she bursted out of it at last.
"Yotsu.. she's... a monster!" Hime cried softly. Fudon stared at her.
"Yotsu.. I'm.. I'm going to help you!!" he stood up and ran at her.
"FUDON NO!!!"
"YOULL BE KILLED!!" her mother and father cried out.
"YOTSU!!" he called. She whipped her head to him. Her eyes narrowed. her tail whipped to his legs, snapping his bones in one swing.
"AHH!!!" he fell heavily. Her tail wrapped around his waist. She was hissing. She lifted him up in the air.
"YOTSU!! STOP IT!!" Gaara ran forward and slammed his sand into her face, blinding her.
"AHH!!" she screamed. She clawed at her eyes, trying to get sand out of them, she dropped Fudon. He was unconsious. Gaara wrapped his sand around her legs, it crawled up her waist.
"I have to stop her!" he muttered. she looked up again. Her eyes were bloodshot.
"AHHH!!!" She screamed. She began throwing her weight against his sand. Gaara was holding his ground.
"yotsu! I have to turn you back!! How!?? PLEASE TELL ME HOW!!" he yelled. he saw her curse mark, it wa spulsing.
"On no.. that's.. that's got to be.." he gritted his teeth.
"Forgive me!" his sand formed a small cup, it scooped on the placed her mark was, it dung into her skin.
"AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!" she let out a bloodcurtling scream. The sand scooped up and large chunk of flesh, blood poured from Yotsu's wound. THe sand released her. She staggered on her feet. Clutching her shoulder, trying to stop the bleeding.
"AHHH!!" she screamed again. SHe fell to her knees, her form disappeared. She was back to herself, then, she fell unconsious.
"Y-YOTSU!!" her mother ran forward. She pressed her hands against her shoulder and began sealing up her wound.
"Yotsu.... im so sorry..." gaara muttered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2008)

Shibo: THAT'S MEAN! You should've took out a thinner thing of skin...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

.... 0k...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It had been a week since the little outrage of Yotsu's. What gaara did actually saved her. A sand messenger hawk managed to find gaara, and tell him that itachi had died. THere was a small present for Yotsu within the message.
"Yotsu... itachi.. he.."
"I know... I knew he would die.. im sorry gaara... i knew it was true.. i don't know what came over me.." she muttered softly. He handed her a small box.
"Hm?"
"It's from itachi.. his last wish." he murmured. SHe took it lightly in her hands. She opened it.
"Th.. this is..." her eyes softened.
"Itachi.." he had given her his akatsuki ring.She smiled warmly.
"Gaara..."
"Hm?"
"COme here..." she said. he kneeled by her side. She took his hand.
"I know this is really awkward but.." she lifted up itachi's ring.
"Will you marry me?" she said. Gaara's eyes widened.
"Y.. y.. yotsu.. wait wait.." he stood up.
"Hm??"
"It's really weird for the girl asking the guy!!" he looked at the ring. He took it.
"I want to do this the way i imagined.." he kneeled down.
"YOtsu.. will you marry me?" she smiled.
"Of course!" she grinned. He took her finger and slid the ring on it. She geed with joy and wrapped her arms around him.
"gaara!!! I'm so happy!!" she whispered. Her mother and father bursted into the room.
"OUR DAUGHTER IS GETTING MARRIED!!" they yelled in joy.
"AH!! MOM DAD!!! WHY DO YOU ALWAYS EVESDROP ON ME?!?!" she screamed. The laughed and hugged her. She sighed, annoyed. Gaara chuckled and plugged his ears. She took a deep breath.
"OOOWWWWW!!!!" she screamed as loud as she could, which shook the hospital.
"AH!! Sorry daughter!!" they backed away. Gaara laughed.
"How are you already used to that?" her father asked.
"Believe me.. i have an older sister who's tempermental and a brother who likes being alone, im used to it." he chuckled. Yotsu rolled her eyes.
"Oh haha laugh at the cripple.. mean people.." she muttered. Gaara hugged her gently.
"Oh come on!" she flung him on her bed.
"Yotsu!" he was tackled by her.
"ENGAGEMENT PILLOW FIGHT!!" she giggled. She threw a pillow at gaara and took up a pillow in her hand.
"Good god.. i still can't believe she's acting like a kid all the time.." he mother giggled. 

Two months later... Gaara and Yotsu were married. They later on, had a child. A boy. They named him Soimayo. They grew up as a happy ninja family, peace and quiet. Gaara was the kazekage, Yotsu was the representive of her clans village. They joined up with the sand after finally being able to be realesed from the rain village... with some convincing from Yotsu to pein it all worked out great. Now pein was left with almost no mancard and a cracked skull. 

[size=+18]END[/size]


----------



## Stephen (Jun 17, 2008)

That was amazing clara beautiful ending I really enjoyed reading it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Great job Clara..
I loved it!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all!! i hope you'll stop by my new little ff called:
'I really don't give a damn'


----------



## Morphine (Jun 17, 2008)

such a pretty ending! so bad Itachi died tough... no matter it was great!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks dark! yes.. sad he died... sad.. *tear tear*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> Thank you all!! i hope you'll stop by my new little ff called:
> 'I really don't give a damn'



Alright.. I'll look into it..


----------



## gaarastalker (Dec 7, 2008)

*grrr*



claraofthesand said:


> blah... gaara kun is my boy... he's mine... just saying that..
> 
> oh no hes not i hav claim on him!!!!!!!  but ur story is rly good so dont turn emo


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! a comment after so long on this ff!

lol, gaarastalker is it?? Well then... I seem to have yet another challenger to my Gaara..  79 times and counting..
gaara: She's... running.. me.. in the... ground... I'm almost empty here!
lol... good luck...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 8, 2008)

You see, no one else can have gaara-kun but clara-oneesan:3


----------



## gaarastalker (Dec 8, 2008)

lol thanx for callin me by my name but gaaras been sneaking off to see me for a while now ask him about the fun new postions he knows sigh hes so flexible and strong


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 8, 2008)

he is flexible. I should know... *cough cough*
certainly strong *cough cough*


----------



## gaarastalker (Dec 8, 2008)

u sound pretty cool so how ab we alternate gaara every other night n if he doesnt fufill our desires we gang up on him wat do u think


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree! 
Oh Gaara-kun~~~!!!
ga: O.O *backs away*


----------



## gaarastalker (Dec 8, 2008)

thanx u can have him tonite i hav to study no distractions!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 9, 2008)

No problem there!


----------

